# دورة الصحة والسلامة المهنية



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 ديسمبر 2006)

سوف نبدأ بعون الله تعالى دورة في الصحة والسلامة المهنية
يرجى من الأخوة ممن لديه أي رد أو استفسار أو توضيح أو تصويب حول دورة الصحة والسلامة المهنية occupational health and safety الكتابة في هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng38042/


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*المحاضرة الأولى: مفهوم السلامة المهنية*

السلامة المهنية
Occupational Safety

مقدمة:
إن التطور التقني الذي شهده العالم وما صاحبه من تطور الصناعات نتج عنه الكثير من المخاطر التي ينبغي على الأنسان إدراكها وأخذ الحذر والحيطة من الوقوع في مسبباتها.
ولانضع كامل اللوم هنا على التطور الصناعي فقد تلعب ظروف العامل الصحية والنفسية دوراً في زيادة المخاطر فمثلاً قلة الاهتمام أو الإهمال ولو للحظات قليلة قد تكون كافيه لحدوث الاصابة وجعل العامل يتألم لفترات طويلة وقد تؤدي إلى فقده أحد أعضائه أو حتى إلى الوفاة. وتدل الإحصائيات السنوية الصادرة عن المنظمات الدولية بأن:
-	110 مليون عامل يتعرضون لإصابات مختلفة
-	180 ألف إصابة منها تؤدي للوفاة
وبذلك يكون معدل الإصابات :
-	4 إصابات عمل كل ثانية
-	حادث خطير كل 3 دقائق
فأماكن العمل من ورش ومصانع ومختبرات تعتبر بيئات غير طبيعيه من حيث درجات الحرارة العالية والآلات الدواره، والآجهزة الحساسة والتفاعلات السريعة، والمواد السامة وما الى ذلك. وهي كذلك مجمع للغازات والسوائل والمواد الصلبة التي قد يكون البعض منها خطير للغاية.
والسلامة المهنية مسؤولية كل فرد في موقع العمل ومرتبطة بعلاقة متعدية مع من حوله من الأشخاص والآلات والأدوات والمواد وطرق التشغيل وغيرها.
فالسلامة المهنية لاتقل عن أهمية الانتاج وجودته والتكاليف المتعلقة به. فقد أصبحت للسلامة أنظمة وقوانين يجب على العاملين معرفتها كما يجب على الإدارة تطبيقها وعدم السماح للعاملين بتجاوزها ، و أن يكون هناك تدريب وإشراف صحيح للعاملين على هذه الأنظمه حتى يمكن تلافي العديد من مخاطر العمل التي تحدث للعمال في بيئات العمل المختلفة.

تعريف السلامة المهنية :
مجموعة الاجراءات التي تؤدي لتوفير الحماية المهنية للعاملين و الحد من خطر المعدات و الآلات على العمال والمنشأة
و محاولة منع وقوع الحوادث أو التقليل من حدوثها، وتوفير الجو المهني السليم الذي يساعد العمال على العمل.

هدف السلامة المهنية:
الوصول إلى إنتاج من دون حوادث وإصابات
1ً- حماية الأفراد:
أ- الحماية من المخاطر:
1- إزالة الخطر من منطقة العمل 
2- تقليل الخطر إذا لم تتم إزالته .
3- توفير معدات الوقاية الشخصية
ويأتي الترتيب حسب الأهمية فمن المفروض إزالة الخطر وإن لم نستطيع فالتقليل منه وعند بقاء بعض الآثار للخطر يتوجب استخدام معدات الوقاية الشخصية (مثل واقيات السمع لتجنب الضجيج - الكمامات المفلترة لتجنب الغازات)
ب- توفير الجو المهني السليم:
من حيث الاضاءة والرطوبة ودرجة الحرارة ... المريحة للعمل حتى ولو لم تكن هذه الأمور تتجاوز الحد الذي يمكن اعتباره خطر على العامل والمنشأة (فمثلاً درجة الحرارة التي ينصح بوجودها في مكان العمل هي 26 درجة).
2ً- حماية المنشأة:
بما في ذلك الآلات والمواد من المخاطر الممكن حدوثها كالصدم والحريق ...


نتائج العمل بنظام الصحة والسلامة المهنية:
نتائج مباشرة:
من خلال تعرف العامل على الخطر الكامن في العمل وسبل تلافيه يؤدي إلى:
1-	تقليل اصابات العمل والأمراض المهنية للعمال
2-	ندرة الحوادث والكوارث الناتجة عن العمل في المنشأة
نتائج غير مباشرة:
1-	بتقليل الاصابات والحوادث نحافظ على الأيدي العاملة الماهرة مما يؤدي لزيادة الانتاجية وبالتالي فاقتصاد رابح
2-	عند مقارنة المبلغ المصروف على السلامة المهنية في المنشأة مع المبلغ الممكن صرفه في حال حدوث الاصابات نجد أن معدل التوفير مرتفع
3-	بتقليل الحدادث للآلات نصرف المبلغ الذي كنا سنصرفه على اصلاح الآلات المتضررة إلى شراء آلات جديدة وبالتالي تطوير المعمل


لجنة السلامة المهنية في المنشأة :
إن بناء منشأة نموذجية قد لا يكون سبباً في منع الحوادث لذا لا بد وجود لجنة تُعنى بمتطلبات الصحة والسلامة المهنية وتقوم بمراقبة التطبيق لما في ذلك الأثر الكبير للسيطرة على مخاطر العمل، وتتألف هذه اللجنة من: 
1- مدير المنشأة أو نائبه رئيساً
2- مشرف السلامة المهنية في المنشأة عضواً ومقرراً للجنة
3- طبيب المنشأة
4- ممثل عن اللجنةالنقابية أو ممثل عن العمال
5- ممثل عن الإدارة الفنية
6- رؤساء الأقسام
وتكون مهمتها:
1- وضع خطة متكاملة لتحقيق متطلبات الصحة والسلامة المهنية على صعيد المنشأة بعد تحديد مخاطر العمل الموجودة والمتوقعة وأساليب السيطرة عليها، ومتابعة تنفيذ هذه الخطة على أرض الواقع.
2- وضع خطة توعية وتدريب للعمال وخاصة للعمال الحديثين لتعريفهم على مخاطر المهنة وسبل تلافيها.
3- اجتماعات دورية لتقييم مرحلة العمل السابقة من خلال الجولات الدورية التي تقوم بها أو من خلال تقارير الجولات اليومية لمشرف الصحة والسلامة المهنية.
4- اجتماعات طارئة في حال طلب مشرف الصحة والسلامة المهنية اجتماعها عند وجود حادث عمل جسيم أو أمر لايحتمل التأجيل.
5- دراسة احصائيات إصابات العمل والأمراض المهنية الحاصلة ووضع الحلول المناسبة لتلافيها.
6- وضع خطة للطوارئ والإخلاء في حال حدوث الكوارث (خطة إدارة الأزمات).

مهام مشرف الصحة والسلامة المهنية:
ويجب أن يكون هذا المشرف على معرفة تامة بخطوات العمل ومخاطر كل مرحلة وطرق تجنبها مع وضع مخطط للمنشأة موضح عليه كل ذلك.
وتكون مهامه:
1- توعية العمال وإجراء الندوات والمحاضرات بالتعاون بقية أعضاء لجنة السلامة ومع الجهات المعنية في الدولة.
2- التفتيش اليومي على أماكن العمل والمعدات والتأكد من تحقيقها لمتطلبات الأمان ولفت نظر العامل ورئيسه لتجنب الأخطاء.
3- معاينة الحوادث وكتابة تقريرمفصل عنها يقدمه إلى لجنة السلامة المهنية متضمنة أسلوب الوقاية المناسب.
4- إعداد الإحصائيات الخاصة بحوادث العمل والأمراض المهنية.
5- مناقشة ما حدث في لجنة السلامة المهنية في المنشأة.
6- طلب عقد لجنة السلامة عند الضرورة في غير أوقات الاجتماعات الدورية.

مهام طبيب المنشأة:
لاتنحصر مهمة طبيب المنشأة في علاج العمال من الأمراض العادية وإنما عليه مسؤوليات وقائية تتلخص بما يلي:
1-	المشاركة الأساسية في تحديد المخاطر المهنية التي يتعرض لها العمال والشروط اللازمة للوقاية المناسبة.
2-	إجراء الفحص الطبي الدروي للعمال المعرضين للمخاطر المهنية لكشف أي تأذي قبل استفحاله وابعاد العامل المتأذي عن مصدر الخطر المهني.
3-	تأمين أدوات ومتطلبات الاسعافات الأولية والقيام بهذه الاسعافات عند حدوث إصابة لمنع استفحالها قبل نقل المصاب للمشفى.
4-	التفتيش على المرافق الصحية وأماكن إعداد وتناول الأطعمة لمنع التلوث.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*المحاضرة الثانية: مخاطر بيئة العمل*

مخاطر بيئة العمل
مقدمة:
من أكبر الأخطاء التي يعتقد معظم الصناعين والعمال على حد سواء بأن مخاطر العمل تنحصر بالمخاطر التي ترى بالعين المجردة فقط مثل المخاطر الميكانيكية ومخاطر التمديدات الكهربائية لكن الصحيح بأن مخاطر بيئة العمل كثيرة ومتشعبة والمخاطر التي لا ترى بالعين قد تكون أخطر لكونها تحتاج إلى خبرة لكشفها والسيطرة عليها والتي تكون معظم الاصابات بنتيجتها.
لذا يجب علينا:
فهم طبيعة المخاطر وادركها من حيث التصنيف 
مما يسهل علينا عملية مراجة الأخطار الموجودة في بيئة العمل ورصدها وتقييمها 
وإختيار الطريقة المناسبة للسيطرة عليها وحماية العمال والمنشأة ومحتوياتها.

جدول مخاطر بيئة العمل​]


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*مخاطر العنصر البشري*

مقدمة:
يعتبر العامل هو الأساس الذي نهدف للمحافظة عليه ولكن في كثير من الأحيان يكون هذا العامل هو مصدر الخطر الأساسي، وقد يتسبب بكوارث لا تحمد عقباها.

مخاطر العنصر البشري:
1- السن
2- الإهمال واللامبالاة 
3- الحالة الصحية
4- الحالة النفسية 
5- التعب والاجهاد
6- عيوب الحواس
7- التدريب والخبرة

1- السن :
يعتبر عامل السن من العوامل الأساسية الأخرى حيث أن العمل الخطر يجب أن يعتمد على عمال بأعمار متوسطة.
حيث أن:
-	العامل صغير السن (الحدث) لا يدرك طبيعة المخاطر وقد يلهو بتجربة شيء ما يؤدي لحدوث كارثة. كعمل طفل على مكبس معدن 
-	العامل المسن تصبح ردّات فعله بطيئة لتجنب الخطر 

2- الإهمال واللامبالاة :
العامل المهمل واللامبالي يركز اهتمامه على أشياء أخرى غير العمل مما يعرضه للخطر وقد يعض زملائه للخطر بشكل أكبر ويمكن أن يكون تعرض زملائه للخطر أكبر كون معظم الأعمال مرتبطة ببعضها البعض،كمثال بسيط عامل جمع البرادة من الأرض حين يهمل في عمله قد يؤدي إلى تزحلق زملائه وإصابتهم.
وكأمثلة على ذلك نزع الحواجز الواقية عن الآلات – إجراء الصيانة أثناء تشغيل اللآلة – وضع الأدوات في غير الأماكن المخصصة.
وقد يقف العامل اللامبالي في أماكن خطرة كأسفل رافة أو أرضية غير ثابتة.
وقد يؤدي مزاح أحد العمال مع زميله لتعرض زميله للخطر كالدفع بجانب حافة أو آلة.

3- الحالة الصحية:
تؤثر الحالة الصحية السيئة للعامل على أدائه وكفاءته في تنفيذ العمل مما قد يعرضه للمخاطر فالرشح مثلاً لعامل على آلة دوارة قد يؤي لحادث عند العطاس والمرض عندما يحتاج عمله لمجهود فكري كبير أو عضلي يشعره بالإجهاد بشكل أسرع بكثير من العمال الأصحاء.

4- الحالة النفسية:
تلعب الحالة النفسية السيئة للعامل على تشتتيت الذهن وعدم التركيز وبالتالي قد يفقد السيطرة على أدوات الانتاج مما يعرضه للمخاطر.
والحالة النفسية السيئة يمكن أن تكون قبل قدوم العامل للعمل أو من خلال عدم راحة العامل بعمله أو نتيجة لتعرضه لضغوط نفسية من صاحب العمل وغيره 


5- التعب والاجهاد :
إن إرغام العامل على العمل المضني والشاق لفترات طويلة تعرضه للتعب والإجهاد مما يؤثر على أدائه ويعرضه للمخاطر وهذا يستدعي وجود فترات راحة مناسبة خلال فترات العمل.


6- عيوب الحواس:
تعيين العمال للعمل على الآلات الخطرة ممن لديهم عيوب خلقية في الحواس أو ممن نقصت بعض حواسه نتيجة العمل يعرضهم لمخاطر هذه اللآلات، لذا يتوجب على صاحب العمل إختيار العامل الصحيح جسدياً للعمل على الآلات الخطرة.
وتعيين العمال ذوي الحواس الضعيفة على أعمال بسيطة تناسب قدراتهم.
أمثلة:
-	ضعف البصر: يؤدي إلى عدم التمييز بشكل جيد مما قد يعرض العامل للإصابة من الأجزاء الدوارة للآلات.
-	ضعف السمع: يؤدي إلى عدم تمييز العامل للأصوات غير الطبيعية في الآلة مما لا يمكنه من تدارك العطل قبل استفحال وتوله إلى خطر على الآلة و العامل.
-	ضعف حاسة الشم: يعرض العامل لعدم الشعور بتسرب الغازات وأبخرة المواد الكيماوية.
-	...


7- التدريب الخبرة :
تعتبر الخبرة في العمل من أساسيات الحماية من المخاطر ويمكن أن تكتسب الخبرة من خلال ندوات توعية وحلقات تدريب على العمل تجرى للعمال قبل تسلمهم العمل.
ويجب متابعة التدريب للعمال السابقين لتحسين مهارات البعض بالاعتماد على الخبراء منهم لمساهمة ذلك بشكل أساسي في خفض مخاطر العمل.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*المحاضرة الثالثة: المخاطر البيولوجية (الحيوية)*

المخاطر البيولوجية (الحيوية)

وسنوضح هنا طبيعة المخاطر الحيوية من وجهة نظر السلامة المهنية بشكل مبسط ولن نتوسع بها من باب التخصص الطبي، حيث قد يعتقد البعض أن الملوث الحيوي الأساسي صادر عن العمل الطبي فقط ولكن بالحقيقة أنه هناك مصادر أخرى للتلوث. فالفيروسات والجراثيم التي يمكن أن تنتقل من خلال:

1- العدوى من المرضى والأدوات الملوثة
2- الطعام الملوث
3- المكان الملوث

مخاطر العمل الطبي:

التعرض للمخلفات والمواد الطبية قد ينتج عنه أمراض وجروح خطيرة وذلك لوجود عدة مخاطر تؤدي إلى ذلك منها:

1- وجود ميكروبات شديدة العدوى وفتاكة وهويدخل في باب المخاطر الحيوية ( البيولوجية)
2- وجود مواد شديدة السمية للخلايا البشرية تسبب موتها أو طفرات لها وأدوية وكيماويات خطرة وهويدخل في باب المخاطر الكيميائية
3- وجود مواد مشعة مهلكة وهويدخل في باب المخاطر الفيزيائية (الاشعاع)
4- مواد حادة وقاطعة للأنسجة البشرية وهويدخل في باب مخاطر العدة والأدوات

يتعرض العاملين في مجال العمل الطبي للمخاطر البيولوجية بطريقتين أساسيتين:

1- وخز البر والأدوات الحادة الملوثة:
ونحن لاندرس هنا تأثير هذه الأدوات الطبية كالجروح والاصابات العادية وإنما كون أنه تعتبر معظم الاصابات المرضية من جراء رمي الإبر والحقن في أكياس القمامة السوداء وهنا لا بد من تطبيق نظام التصنيف للمخلفات الطبية والغير طبية حيث تقسم النفايات كآلاتي:
- النفايات العامة مثل بقايا الطعام ، الأوراق، علب البلاستيك، علب المشروبات الغازية، مناديل ورقية أو أي شي مماثل غير ملوث بمخلفات المرضى ، تجمع وتوضع في أكياس خاصة بها.
- النفايات الطبية أو مخلفات المرضى الناتجة من العناية بهم من الأقسام المختلفة كصالات العمليات وحجرات الإنعاش وأقسام المستشفى التخصصية ومعامل التحاليل بكافة أنواعها، توضع في أكياس خاصة بها ويتم تجميعها والتعامل معها بحذر شديد.
- المواد والمخلفات الحادة كالإبر والحقن والمشارط والزجاج المكسور في الحالتين ملوث وغير ملوث توضع في صناديق وليس أكياس .
3- العدوى المباشرة عن طريق التنفس: وهذا قليل الحدوث لكن مع ذلك يتوجب على الطاقم الطبي ارتداء القفازات والكمامات عند التعامل مع المرضى.
ولزيادة المعلومات حول هذا الموضوع من الوجه الطبية يمكن الرجوع إلى موقع النادي الليبي للمخلفات الطبية على الرابط 
http://www.libyanmedicalwaste.com/index.html

مخاطر العمل العادي :

يمكن أن يتعرض العامل للتلوث من خلال :

1- الوخز والجروح من أدوات العمل الحادة التي عادة ما تكون ملوثة

2- الأكل في أماكن ملوثة أو تناول الطعام بأيدي ملوثة

3- العدوى في الحمامات والمغاسل من عامل مريض استعملها ولم يتم تنظيفها بشكل جيد

4- التلوث من مصادر المياه والخزانات غير النظيفة المستعملة للشرب أو التنظيف

مخاطر الأعمال الأخرى:

عمال التنظيفات:
يتعامل عمال التنظيفات مع أكياس القمامة والفضلات مما يسهل عملية إصابتهم جرثومياً بالإضافة إلى إمكانية إصابتهم بالجروح الملوثة نتيجة وجود بقايا الزجاج والأدوات الحادة في القمامة مما يجعل المجتمع ككل مدعو لحمايتهم بعد وضع الزجاج المكسور والأدوات الحادة ضمن كيس القمامة إلا بعد لف تلك المواد بشكل يمنع الجروح

عمال محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي:
تعالج مياه الصرف الصحي بطرق عديدة منها :
- الفيزيائية: مثل الترسب بفعل الجاذبية أو التطييش بضخ الغازات داخل هذه المياه أو التصفية عبر شبك القضبان المبسطة أو غير ذلك 
- المعالجة الكيماوية: بإضافة بعض المواد للوصول إلى درجة حموضة معينة، أو المساعدة في الترسيب أو لعمل تعقيم أو تخثير أو غايات أخرى.
- البيولوجية: حيث تصمم مفاعلات تعمل على تسريع عملية تحطيم الملوثات وتحويلها لصيغ أسهل وأبسط. وتعتمد هذه على إسراع عمل البكتيريا الهوائية واللاهوائية أو الاختيارية لتقطيع والخلاص من المركبات الملوثة. وقد تكون طرق المعالجة أولية "تقلل من احتمال التلوث العضوي" أو ثانوية " تقلل من كميات عناصر الفسفور والنيتروجين"، أو ثالثة "تشمل التقييم أو الفلترة الدقيقة".

وتستعمل بشكل عام الطريقتين الأولى والثانية في محطات المعالجة في الوطن العربي.
وتتنوع المخاطر الحيوية في محطات المعالجة:
1-	جراثيم وفيروسات تنتشر عبر الهواء في منطقة ضيقة نسبياً مما يجعل جميع العمال معرضين للاصابة بواسطة التنفس.
2-	إمكانية تلوث الجروح من المياه الملوثة:
-	عمليات التصفية (وتكون عادة أول مرحلة لتخليص المياه من الفضلات الكبيرة) عبر القضبان تستلزم تنظيف هذه القضبان باستمرار مما يعرض العمال للجروح الملوثة لوجود أدوات حادة في المياه.
-	أحواض الترسيب تحتوي على مضخات وآلات تحريك يستلزم دخول العمال إلى هذه الأحواض بواسطة القوارب لاصلاح العطل وتكون هذه اللآلات ملوثة
3-	...
عمال المراكز البيطرية:

تعد الطبابة البيطرية واحدة من المهن التي يمارس فيها العمال البيطريون دورهم الطبي في تشخيص وعلاج الحيوانات المصابة،وقد يتعدى دورهم إلى العمل البحثي والمتعلق باستخدام الحيوانات كنماذج مختبرية تجريبية.وفي كل الأحوال قد يتعرض هؤلاء البياطرة جراء عملهم إلى العديد من الأخطار والعوامل يتعرض عمال المراكز البيطرية وبشكل مباشر إلى العدوى بالمسببات المعدية سواء جراء تعاملهم المباشر مع الحيوانات أو جراء تعاملهم مع العينات والبقايا الحيوانية في المختبرات


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 يناير 2007)

*المحاضرة الرابعة: المخاطر الكيميائية - القسم الأول*

المخاطر الكيميائية
مقدمة:
إن التوسع في إنتاج كميات هائلة من المواد الكيميائية وازدياد عدد هذه المركبات الكيميائية سنوياً هو ناتج عن التوسع الصناعي في العالم وخاصة الصناعات الكيميائية كالبتروكيماويات وصناعة الورق والدهان والمواد البلاستيكية والمبيدات والأسمدة.
وبحسب إحصائيات المنظمات الدولية:
•	يستخدم حوالي مئة ألف مادة كيميائية على نطاق عالمي.
• يدخل إلى الأسواق كل عام حوالي ألف مادة كيميائية جديدة.
• يبلغ الإنتاج العالمي من الكيماويات حوالي /400/ مليون طن في العام تطرح على صعيد التداول والاستخدام في مختلف المجالات الصناعية والزراعية والطبية والخدمية والعلمية.
• تقتل المواد الخطرة حوالي 834 ألف عامل سنوياَ، ويعزى حوالي 10% من جميع سرطانات الجلد للتعرض إلى المواد الخطرة في مكان العمل.
• الأسبست وحده مسؤول عن مئة حالة وفاة كل عام والرقم في ارتفاع متزايد. 
وبالتالي فإن التعرض الصناعي لهذه الكيماويات المتنوعة يمكن أن يؤدي إلى بيئات عمل ضارة بالصحة وهذا ما أوجد مخاطر من التعامل مع المواد الكيميائية المستخدمة :
المواد المستخدمة، المواد المنتجة، المواد الجانبية، المواد الوسيطة، الشوائب.
كما أنه يمكن أن يكون لهذه المواد الكيميائية تأثيرات كارثية مثل قابلية الاشتعال والإنفجار وغيرها.

لذا من الضروري وجود أوراق بيانات السلامة Material Safety Data Sheets (MSDS) التي تبين طبيعة المادة المستخدمة ومواطن الخطورة فيها وطريقة الاستعمال السليمة.

حالات المواد الكيميائية:
1- سائلة : محاليل عضوية - حموض - دهانات - منظفات سائلة - مبيدات سائلة وتدخل عن طريق امتصاص الجلد أو البلع أو الحقن
2- صلبة: أغبرة المواد الكيميائية كمساحيق المبيدات وغبار العمليات الصناعية مثل الاسمنت والاسبستوس (الأميانت) وتدخل عن طريق الأنف أو الفم
3- غازية : الأبخرة والأدخنة والغازات المعدنية الناتجة عن عملية اللحام المعدني وتبخر المواد الكيماوية واحتراقها وتفاعلها سوء الاستخدام أو التخزين أو النواتج عن العمل ( غازات وتبخير - طرطشة - ... ) وتدخل عن طريق الأنف

طرق التعرض للمواد الكيميائية:
يمكن أن تدخل المواد الكيميائية لجسم الإنسان عن طريق أربعة طرق هي:
1- الاستنشاق Inhalation: وهو الطريق الشائع الأكثر أهمية في التعرض المهني.
و تشمل المواد المستنشقة الغازات والأبخرة والأغبرة والأدخنة.
ويرتبط الامتصاص بالخواص الفيزيائية والكيميائية للملوث والبنية الفيزيولوجية للجهاز التنفسي

2- الامتصاص من خلال الجلد والعينين Absorption: وهو الطريق الثاني الأكثر شيوعاً للتعرض المهني. 
فرغم أن الجلد يشكل حاجزاً دفاعياً إلا أنه هناك بعض المواد التي تستطيع النفاذ عـبـر الجلد والعينين والوصــول إلى الدورة الدموية (مثل المحلات. (
وهناك عوامل تساعد على زيادة الامتصاص مثل ارتفاع درجة الحرارة والأذيات الجلدية. 

3- البلع Ingestion: ويجري دخول المواد الكيميائية بهذ الطريقة إلى الجهاز الهضمي نتيجة: 
- غياب النظافة العامة أو الشخصية.
- ابتلاع المواد المستنشقة.

4- الحقن الخاطئ Accidental Injection: عن طريق الاصابة بآلة حادة ملوثة بمادة كيميائية خطرة.

إلا أنه هناك اختلاف بمعدل امتصاص الملوثات إلى الجسم بين الأفراد بحسب:
العمر ـ الجنس ـ اللياقة ـ الوراثة.
و كذلك يختلف معدل امتصاص الملوثات تبعاً للجهد الفيزيائي أو المناخ في بيئة العمل
كما تعتمد درجة الخطورة للتعرض للمواد الكيميائية على نوع المادة ودرجة تركيز هذه المادة ، ومدة التعرض له

تصنيف المواد الكيميائية:

1- الخطورة الذاتية:
وهي تشير إلى الخصائص الذاتية (الفيزيائية-الكيميائية) التي تتضمنها المادة والتي تصنف على أساسها في إحدى المجموعات التالية: 
آ- المواد القابلة للاشتعال: وهي مواد تقوم بإصدار أبخرة أو غازات قابلة للاشتعال إما لوحدها أو بالاتحاد مع مادة أو مركب أو مزيج آخر بتوفر عوامل خارجية. 
وتتحدد درجة قابلية المادة للاشتعال بالاعتماد على ما يسمى نقطة الوميض.
ب- المواد القابلة للانفجار: 
وهي عبارة عن مواد تتضمن خصائص ذاتية تجعلها قابلة للانفجار بتأثير عوامل خارجية (فيزيائية - ميكانيكية) كالحرارة أو الشرر أو الصدم أو السحق. 
- جميع المواد القابلة للاشتعال تملك القدرة على تشكيل مخلوط قابل للانفجار مع 
الهواء عند تركيز معين وبتوفر عوامل مساعدة.
- يمكن لجميع الغازات المحفوظة تحت ضغط مرتفع أن تشكل خطر الانفجار لدى 
توفر الشروط المساعدة.
ج- المواد المؤكســدة: 
وهي عبارة عن مواد غـنـيـة بالأوكسجين وشديدة التفاعل مع المواد الأخرى محررة كميات كبيرة من الحرارة (فوق الكلورات وفوق الأكاسيد)
د- المواد الأكــالـة: 
وهي مواد قادرة على إحداث تخريب في النسيج الحي لدى ملامسته لها، وتكون درجة حموضتها أقل من 2 أو أكثر من12.5 (حموض أو أسس قوية)
هـ- المواد الفعالة كيميائياً: 
وهي مواد نشيطة كيميائياً حيث يؤدي تفاعلها مع المواد الكيميائية الأخرى إلى احتمال وقوع حوادث خطرة نتيجة تشكل مواد قابلة للاشتعال أو الانفجار أو مواد شديدة السمية. 

2- الخطورة الصحية: 
وهي تشير إلى الآثار السمية والضارة بالصحة الفورية أو بعيدة المدى للمواد الكيميائية في ظروف التعرض الحاد أو المزمن والتي تصنف المواد على أساسها في إحدى المجموعات التالية: 
أ- المواد المهيجة:
وهي تتميز بتأثير موضعي تخريشي للعيون والجلد والجهاز التنفسي.
- إن تحديد الجزء المتهيج من الجهاز التنفسي مرتبط بمدى انحلالية المادة في الماء )أو الأغشية المخاطية( 
الفلور والنشادر وحمض الكلور مهيجة	للطرق التنفسية العلوية. 
غازات الكلور والبروم وأكاسيد الكبريت مهيجة	للقصبات الهوائية.
الفوسجين وثاني أوكسيد الآزوت مهيجة	للأسناخ الرئوية. 
- تحدث المواد الكيميائية المهيجة للجلد كالحموض والقلويات العضوية والمعدنية تأثيرات 
موضعية مختلفة الشدة. 
- ليس من السهل إقامة حد فاصل بين التهيج والتآكل لكن التهيج في الغالب ذو طبيعة 
سطحية.
ب- المواد المحسسة: 
وهي مواد تحدث لدى دخولها إلى العضوية تفاعلاً تحسسياً يتجلى على شكل التهاب جلد تماسي أو مشاكل تنفسية (القطران، الراتنجات، مركبات الإيتلين والنفتالين( 
ج- المواد المثبطة: 
تؤثر بعض المواد على الجهاز العصبي المركزي كمواد مثبطة أو مخدرة ويستخدم قسم منها كمخدرات طبية. 
-	بالإضافة إلى تأثيرها على الصحة قد يكون لها تأثير على السلامة.
-	تعتبر المذيبات العضوية عموماً مركبات كيميائية مخدرة
د- المواد الخانقة:
وتقسم هذه المواد من حيث آلية تأثيرها إلى: 
- مواد خانقة بسيطة: وهي ليست سامة بحد ذاتها إلا أن ارتفاع تركيزها على حساب الأوكسجين يؤدي إلى خفض نسبة الأوكسجين عن المستوى الضروري لعملية التنفس. (Co2) 
- الخانقات الكيميائية: وهي مواد تتدخل مع أكسجة الدم في الرئتين أو لاحقاً مع أكسجة النسج -Co) سيانيد الهيدروجين( 
و- المواد المسرطنة: 
وهي مواد يؤدي التعرض لها إلى احتمال حدوث تأثيرات مسرطنة (البنزول، الأسبست، الأمينات العطرية)
- قد يكون للسرطان فترة كمون طويلة. 
- يمكن للتأثيرات المسرطنة أن تظهر عند أي حد تعرض. 
- يجب معاملة الكيماويات التي لا تتساوي في احتمالات سرطنتها بحذر شديد.
ح- المواد ذات السمية الجهازية: وهي مواد تهاجم الأعضاء أو الأجهزة الحيوية بآليات سمية قد لا تكون مفهومة في بعض الأحيان.
الرصاص، البنزول، Co، التولويدين	يؤثر في الدم.
الرصاص، المنغنيز، البنزول، الزئبق يؤثر في الجهاز العصبي والدماغ.
الكروم، النيكل، الفينول يؤثر في الجلد.
رابع كلور الكربون، الكادميوم يؤثر في الكبد والكلى.
ز- المواد المطفرة: 
وهي مواد تؤثر على الصبغيات وتحدث تغيرات جينية مؤدية إلى أضرار وراثية. 
- يمكن للمواد المطفرة أن تؤثر على صبغيات كل من الوالدين. 
- تشير نتائج الأبحاث إلى أن معظم المسرطنات ذات تأثيرات مطفرة.
ح- المواد الماسخة: 
وهي مواد تحدث تأثيرها على الأجنة داخل الرحم مؤدية إلى حدوث تشوهات ولادية
ط- المواد المؤثرة على الصحة النفسية:
وهي مواد يؤدي التعرض لها إلى حدوث تبدلات حيوية تصيب الجهاز العصبي المركزي مؤدية إلى الإخلال بالصحة النفسية والعقلية للعمال.
(الزئبق، ثاني كبريت الكربون، مذيب ستودارد)

3- الخطورة البيئية: 
وهي تشير إلى الآثار التخريبية المباشرة أو المتأخرة الناجمة عن مخلفات المواد 
الكيميائية (السائلة والصلبة والغازية) على عناصر البيئة العامة. 
أ- التربة 
ب- المياه 
ج- الغطاء النباتي 
د- الحيوان
هـ - على الغلاف الجوي.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 يناير 2007)

*بعض المواقع المختارة 1*

http://www.ilo.org منظمة العمل الدولية 

http://www.osha.gov ادارة العمل الأمريكية

http://www.osha.org مدخل لكثير من مواقع السلامة المهنية

http://www.osh.net/directory/safety/safety_09.htm مدخل لكثير من مواقع السلامة المهنية 

http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa الادارة العامة لتطوير وتصميم المناهج السعودية

http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/zips/npg-only.zip تحميل مجموعة المواد الكيميائية ومعلومات عنها

http://www.cdc.gov/node.do/id/0900f3ec8000ebdc مركز الوقاية الأمريكي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 يناير 2007)

*بعض المراجع*

معايير وحدود ومؤشرات التعرض المهني / منظمة العمل العربية / 1999
المواد الكيميائة الخطرة والضارة بالصحة / منظمة العمل العربية / 1998
السلامة والصحة المهنية / م.أحمد زكي حلمي / 2000
الندوة القومية حول أهمية تفتيش الصحة والسلامة المهنية / دمشق / 1994


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 يناير 2007)

*المحاضرة الخامسة: المخاطر الكيميائية - القسم الثاني*

تقييم التعرض للملوثات الكيميائية :
يتم تقييم التعرض للمواد الكيميائية بطريقتين : 
1-	التقييم البيئي: عن طريق قياس تركيز الملوثات في هواء بيئة العمل وبالتالي فالتققييم يتناول بشكل رئيسي المواد التي تدخل الجسم عن طريق الجهاز التنفسي حيث أنه هناك حدود ومعايير هي قيم مرجعية للتراكيز المسموح تواجدها في بيئة العمل
أولاً- حدود التعرض المهني : T.L.V: تشير إلى تراكيز الملوثات الكيميائية المحمولة بالهواء والتي يعتقد وفقاَ للمعرفة الحاليـة التي بنيت على الأساس الحيوي للتعرض، أن تعرض العمال لقيم ثابتة منها خلال زمن محدد بشكل يومي و/أو أسبوعي و/أو سنوي طوال فترة الحياة المهنية لا يشكل أية تأثيرات قطعية على معظم المعرضين بحيث لا تؤدي إلى تأثيرات ضارة لدى اغلب العمال. 
تجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن هذه القيم الكمية العتبية لا تستخدم كمعيار لحماية فئــات العمـال الأحداث والنساء في سن الإنجــاب أو فترات الحمل والإرضاع حيث تستخدم قيم خاصة بكل فئة.
ثانياَ- الحدود المشتقة:
أ- معدل التعرض طويل الأمد (TWE)
يستخدم لتقييم التعرضات غير ثابتة التركيز خلال ثماني ساعات عمل يومياَ أو أربعين ساعة عمل أسبوعياَ. ويتيح تطبيق هذا الحد إمكانية التعرض لتراكيز تزيد عن القيم الكمية على ألا يزيد معدل التركيز عن الحد العتبي المقرر للتعرض، أي مع الاحتفاظ بجرعة تأثير مكافئة للجرعة المحددة وفق هذا الحد. 
وحيث أنه لا يمكن ترك مجال الزيادة في تركيز الملوثات مفتوحاَ، بالنظر لوجود مواد ذات تأثيرات فورية عند وصول التركيز إلى مستوى محدد، فقد تم تحديده بحدود أخرى . 
ب. معدل التعرض قصير الأمد (STEL)
يشير إلى تركيز الملوث الذي يمكن أن يتعرض له العامل لمدة ربع ساعة دون حدوث آثار ضارة أو خطرة مثل: 
- آثار مهيجة أو مخدرة بدرجة كافية
- نقص القدرة على عدم أداء فعاليات العمل
- تخرب أنسجة مزمن
يجب ألايتكرر هذا النوع من التعرض أكثر من أربع مرات بفاصل ساعة بين كل تعرضين متتاليين.
وفيما يلي جدول يبين حدود التعرض لبعض المواد:






2-	التقييم الحيوي: يكتسب التقييم الحيوي أهمية كبيرة في تقييم التعرض للمواد الكيميائية والكشف المبكر عن أي خلل صحي وخاصة أنه يتناول جميع أشكال دخول المواد السامة إلى جسم الانسان ويتضمن التقييم الحيوي القيام بتحاليل حيوية للعاملين المعرضين للملوثات الكيميائية لتحديد المقدار الكلي الممتص من المواد الكيميائية السامة ، أو تحديد استجابة الجسم نتيجة التعرض لهذه المواد وتصنف الفحوص الحيوية ضمن مجموعتين رئيستين : 
أ‌-	فحوص تعرض مباشرة : 
تتضمن هذه الفحوص قياس تراكيز المواد السامة أو مستقلباتها في عينات كالدم ، هواء الزفير ، البول ، البراز ، الشعر ،.... 
ويتم عبر هذه التحاليل تقدير التعرض الحالي وغالباً محتوى الجسم من الملوثات مثل الجدول:






ب- فحوص تعرض غير مباشرة : 
يتم عبر هذه الفحوص تقدير استجابة العضوية لملوث معين أي الجسم كمفزز البورفيرين نتيجة التعرض السمي للرصاص . 
تساعد هذه الفحوص الحيوية ،حيث تحديد العلاقة بين التعرض ومحتوى الجسم والاطراح ،حيث تحدد إذا كان المقدار الممتص من المادة السامة اقل من المقدار القادر على التسبب بخطر صحي ، وإذا كان رد فعل الجسم هو ضمن الحدود المقبولة، وترتكز هذه التحاليل الحيوية على المعرفة الجيدة بإستقلاب المواد السامة وآلية تأثيرها .

قواعد السلامة في تخزين المواد الكيميائية: 
أ- يجب أن تتوافر في أماكن التخزين المواصفات التالية: 
- أن تبنى من مواد ملائمة وفقاً للغرض المعدة من أجله. 
- أن تزود بنظام التهوية الملائم عند الضرورة. 
- الشروط المناخية الملائمة.
- إجراءات الوقاية الملائمة من الحريق ولا سيما لدى تخزين المواد القابلة للاشتعال مع توافر أجهزة الإنذار والإطفاء الملائمة.
- النظافة ومنابع المياه الغزيرة المعدة للاستخدام في ظروف التعرض الطارئ. 
ب- يجب عدم خزن المواد الكيميائية في أمكنة تخزن أو تستخدم فيها مواد قابلة للتفاعل معها.
ج- يجب حفظ عبوات المواد الكيميائية شديدة الخطورة خارج مجال التداول المعتاد.
د- يجب تنظيف جميع الأوعية، وإتلاف العبوات الملوثة بمواد خطرة وسامة بصورة فورية وموثوقة. 

هـ- يجب أن تتوافر في أوعية حفظ المواد الكيميائية الشروط التالية: 
- أن تكون مصنوعة من مادة ملائمة (غير قابلة للكسر، غبر قابلة للتفاعل مع المادة…الخ(
- أن تكون محكمة الإغلاق لمنع تسرب المواد الكيميائية.
- ترقيم وتصنيف وتعريف كل عبوة مخزنة بصورة دائمة ومفهومة.

قواعد السلامة في تداول المواد الكيميائية: 
أ- يجب الإطلاع على التعليمات المحددة في بطاقة التعريف الخاصة بالمادة المتداولة.
ب- يجب ارتداء ملابس الوقاية الشخصية الملائمة.
ج- يجب التحقق من سلامة العبوات وسلامة وسائل النقل اليدوية
د- يجب استخدام وسائل مناسبة لدى نقل محتويات العبوات الكبيرة إلى عبوات صغيرة لمنع انسكاب السوائل الخطرة.
هـ- لدى نقل مواد كيميائية سائلة خطرة بشكل يدوي، يجب الحد من الكمية المنقولة قدر الإمكان، لا سيما لدى استخدام عبوات معرضة للكسر وعند الحاجة لنقل كميات كبيرة منها، يجب استخدام عربات يدوية تثبت فيها العبوات بأحكام.
و- يجب أن يتوافر لدى عمال التداول المعرفة بالأمور التالية: 
- مدلولات بطاقة التعريف.
-	مخاطر المواد وإجراءات السلامة.
-	قواعد وإجراءات الإسعاف الأولي.

تقنيات السيطرة على أخطار المواد الكيميائية:

1- الاستبدال: 
وهو من أساليب السيطرة على الأخطار المرتبطة باستخدام المواد والتقنيات الخطرة. إذ يتم استبدال المواد الخطرة بمواد أقل خطورة مثل استبدال الغراء ذو الأساس العضوي إلى غراء ذو أساس مائي
أو استبدال تقنيات وأساليب العمل الخطرة بتقنيات عمل أكثر أمانا مثل استبدال عملية خلط الدهان اليدوية بخلاط آليً.

2- العــزل: 
يأخذ مبدأ العزل تطبيقه بشكل رئيسي عبر منحيين: 
-	إما بعزل الجزء الذي يمثل خطراً محتملاً من الخط الصناعي مثل عزل عملية شحن البطاريات في غرفة خاصة.
-	أو عزل العامل الضعيف صحياً بوضعه بعمل لا يصدر عنه ملوثات. 
3- الطرق الرطبة: 
وهو أسلوب سيطرة فعال للتخلص من الأغبرة والألياف الضارة بالصحة المنطلقة عن بعض العمليات الصناعية عن طريق استخدام رشاشات الرزاز.

4- التـهــويـــة: 
وهي وسيلة للسيطرة على الملوثات الكيميائية حيث تهدف إلى سحب الملوثات من الهواء وتأمين مصدر مستمر من الهواء النقيويفضل أن يكون سحب الملوث من أقرب مكان لصدوره بشكل لا يعيق العمل. 

5- معدات الوقاية الشخصية: 
وهي أخر خط دفاعي يمكن اللجوء إليه لدى عدم إمكانية تطبيق إجراءات السيطرة
القفازات الجلدية عند ملامسة المواد الخطرة – الكمامات القماشية لمنع استنشاق زغب المواد – الكمامات المفلترة عند التعامل مع الغازات والمواد الطيارة.
وتستخدم معدات الوقاية الشخصية في حالات الطوارئ كالتسربات والحرائق.

رموز علامات الخطر والسلامة
رموز الخطر Risks: (R)
وهي عبارة عن رموز تشير إلى أخطار المادة الكيميائية ومستوياتها على الشكل التالي:
R1 منفجرة بالحالة الجاف
.
.
R10 قابلة للإشتعال
.
.
R36 يسبب تهيجاً للعيون
.
.
R204 ثبت بشكل مؤكد تأثيراتها المسرطنة
وهناك أخطار مركبة للمادة الكيميائية نشير إليها برقمين أو أكثر بينهم خط مائل:
R20/21 يسبب ضرراً عند الاستنشاق أو عن طريق الجلد
.
.
R36/38 مهيج للعيون والجلد
.
.
R39/26/28 شديد السمية: خطر حدوث تأثيرات شدديدة غير عكوسة إذا استنشاقه أو ابتلاعه.

رموزالسلامةSafety : (S)
وهي عبارة عن رموز تشير إلى نوع وشكل تحذيرات ومتطلبات السلامة على الشكل التالي:
S1 تحفظ مغلقة
.
.
S12 لا تحفظ العبوة مغلقة
.
.
S36 قم بإرتداء أدوات وقاية مناسبة
.
.
S62 عند ابتلاعها لا تقم بإجراءات الحث على التقيؤ، واحصل على تعليمات المنتج الخاصة بتداولها والتخلص من مخلفاتها.
وهناك تحذيرات السلامة للأخطار المركبة للمادة الكيميائية نشير إليها بأرقام متعددة بينهم خط مائل:
S1/2 تحفظ مغلقة وبعيدة عن متناول الأطفال
.
.
S24/25 احذر ملامستها للعيون والجلد
.
.
S36/37/39 قم بارتداء ملابس وقاية مناسبة وقفازات وواقيات للوجه والعيون.
.
.
بطاقات التعريف:
توضع على كل عبوة تحتوي مادة كيميائية لصاقات عنونة وتعريف تعطي معلومات سريعة وسهلة الفهم تحدد:
1-	منتج المادة الكيميائية
2-	تركيب المادة الكيميائية
3-	إشارات الخطورة للمادة
4-	طبيعة المخاطر (ذاتية – صحية – بيئية)
5-	أرقام رموز الخطورة R
6-	أرقام رموز السلامة S
7-	احتياطات السلامة
8-	الإسعافات الأولية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 يناير 2007)

*المحاضرة السادسة - المخاطر الفيزيائية - الضجيج*

المخاطر الفيزيائية
1-	الضجيج
2-	الاهتزاز
3-	الإضاءة
4-	الحرارة
5-	البرودة
6-	الرطوبة
7-	التهوية
8-	الضغط الجوي
9-	الاشعاع

الضجيج

تعريف الضجيج: هو الصوت المرتفع غير المرغوب فيه

تصنيف الضجيج: يمكن تصنيف الضجيج المهني إلى عدة أنواع أساسية وذلك بحسب الزمن الذي يستغرقه الضجيج:
1-	الضجيج المستمر: ويكون مستوى الضجيج ثابت أو أن التغيرات فيه خلال فترة المراقبة شبه معدومة، مثل محرك مولدة كهربائية
2-	الضجيج النبضي: ويكون مستوى الضجيج على شكل دفعات متكررة الحدوث، كما في المطرقة الهدروليكية
3-	الضجيج المتقطع أو النادر حدوثه: ويرتفع هنا مستوى الضجيج فجأة ثم ما يلبث أن يعود للوضع الطبيعي دون تكرار، مثل صوت تفجير الصخور في مقلع حجر

قياس الضجيج:
يقاس الضجيج بوحدة دولية تسمى الديسيبل (db) Decibel وهي عبارة عن واحدة لوغارتمية عبارة عن مقياس التفاوت بين قدرتين‏ وفق المعادلة التالية:
db = 20 Log(P/P0)

P0 = 0.0002 µ bar قيمة مرجعية تعادل عتبة السمع لدى الإنسان
P ضغط الصوت المقاس مقدر بالميلي بار

وبشكل عام إن أهم الأجهزة التي تستخدم لقياس شدة الضجيج تعتمد على قياس ضغط الصوت وتحويله داخلياً من خلال هذه المعادلة ويعطي مباشرة القراءة بالدسيبل.

أمثلة توضيحية:
P = 0.0002 µ bar db = 20Log (0.0002/0.0002) = 20 Log 1 = 0
P = 0.002 µ bar db = 20Log (0.002/0.0002) = 20 Log 10 = 20
P = 0.02 µ bar db = 20Log (0.02/0.0002) = 20 Log 100 = 40
P = 0.2 µ bar db = 20Log (0. 2/0.0002) = 20 Log 1000 = 60
P = 2 µ bar db = 20Log (2/0.0002) = 20 Log 10000 = 80
P = 20 µ bar db = 20Log (20/0.0002) = 20 Log 100000 = 100

من خلال المثال التوضيحي نجد أنه عند ارتفاع ضغط الصوت بمقدار 10 أمثال فإن مستوى الضجيج يزيد بمقدار 20 ديسيبل، هذا يعني أنه عند وجود فارق بسيط في المقياس يعني ارتفاع صوت كبير على أرض الواقع
معايير التعرض للضجيج:
وهي الحدود التي يمكن للانسان الطبيعي ان يعمل بها دون أن تترك تأثيرات صحية سيئة على السمع
وفيما يلي جداول الحدود العتبية المعتمدة من قبل مظمة العمل العربية:




جرعة التعرض اليومي: عندما يكون التعرض للضجيج خلال اليوم يتم على فترات (فترتين أو أكثر بحيث تكون قياسات الضجيج بها مختلفة) يتم حساب التأثير التراكمي للضجيج وليس التأثير الفردي لأحد مستويات الضجيج منها.




أما بالنسبة للضجيج الطبيعي المسموح به في غير أماكن العمل وهو ما يسمى بمستوى الراحة فيختلف من دولة لأخرى وتبعاً للمنطقة ( ريف – مدينة – سكن – مكاتب - ... ) وهو يجب ألا يزيد في جميع الأحوال عن 55 ديسيبل

التأثيرات الصحية للضجيج:
1-	فقدان السمع المؤقت أو الدائم
2-	التأثير على نفسية العامل وسلوكه
3-	اضرابات النوم
4-	كما دلت بعض الدراسات على وجود تأثير للضجيج على إرتفاع ضغط الدم وإمكانية تأثر القلب

السيطرة على الضجيج:
1-	إختيار التصميم الصحيح: إختيار موقع المنشأة بحث لا يكون هناك ضجيج خارجي مرتفع ووضع مولدات الكهرباء في غرفة خاصة بعيدة عن المنشأة – شراء آلات ذات ضجيج منخفض
2-	السيطرة من المصدر: يتم تحديد مصدر الضجيج وإصلاح العطل في حال وجوده أو تعديل الآلة بحيث يتم تخفيض الضجيج كتزييت أماكن الاحتكاك – استبدال أطراف جهاز الحدف في آلات النسيج بمواد مطاطية بدلاً من البيكاليت
3-	العزل والاحتواء: عزل الآلة التي تصدر ضجيج في غرفة خاصة بعيدة عن صالة العمل وعند عدم امكانية عزلها يتم احتواء الآلة أو جزء الآلة الذي يصدر الضجيج بواسطة حاجز 
4-	المواد الماصة للضجيج: إن تغطية الجدران بمواد ماصة للضجيج مثل المطاط يمكن أن يخفف الضجيج بمقدار 7 ديسيبل 
5-	واقيات السمع: وتعتبر خط الدفاع الأخير المتوجب استخدامه عند استحالة السيطرة على الضجيج وفيما يلي أمثلة عنها:
1- سدادات الأذن تخفض بحدود 10 ديسيبل
2- كاتمات الضجيج القوسية تخفض بحدود 30 ديسيبل
3- الخوذة الواقية للضجيج تخفض بحدود 45 ديسيبل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 يناير 2007)

*المحاضرة السابعة - المخاطر الفيزيائية - الاهتزاز*

المخاطر الفيزيائية - الاهتزاز

مقدمة:
تعبر الاهتزازات عن الارتجاجات (التذبذبات) التي تولدها الآلة ويشعر بها الانسان.
ويمكن لهذه الاهتزازات أن تؤثر:

1-	عن طريق يد العامل فقط : وهو الاهتزاز الذي يدخل الجسم عن طريق الأيدي ( المخارط – الفارزات - ...) أي عندما تهتز القطعة المشغولة أو الآلة فقط بيد العامل
2-	على كامل جسم العامل : ويحدث عندما يستند العامل على أرض مهتزة ( كمقعد على آلة تصدر اهتزاز مثل الآليات بكافة أنواعها – العمل جانب بعض الآلات كالمطارق الهيدروليكية)

الإتّجاه وقياس الاهتزاز:

الإهتزاز قَدْ يَحْدثُ إزاحات في ثلاثة إتّجاهاتِ وتدويرفي ثلاثة إتّجاهاتِ. للأشخاصِ الجالسينِ
فالإزاحة تعبر عنها بـ إزاحة محورية X (أمام وخلف)، Y إزاحة جانبية و، Z إزاحة عمودية.






الدورات حول المحاور x , y , z يدل عليها بـ rx (لفّة) و ry(خطوة) و rz (إنحراف)، على التوالي.
يُقاس الإهتزاز عادة بجهاز توصيل بين الجسمِ والإهتزاز

يعبر عن الاهتزاز بالازاحة التردية التي يتعرض لها الجسم حيث تتناوب الحركة أولاً في اتجاه ثم يليها حركة في الاتجاه المعاكس ويعني هذا التغير من السرعةِ بأنّ الجسم يكتسب تسارعاً بشكل ثابت.

ويمكن قياس الاهتزاز بالإزاحة التي يسببها أو من خلال التسارع أو من خلال التردد والعلاقة بينهما:
للحركة المفردة (اتجاه واحد): التسارع a (م/ثا2) يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُحْسَبَ مِنْ الترددِ f بالهرتز (هزة بالثّانية)، والإزاحة d (متر):

a = ( 2п f )2 .d

وهذا المعادلة قَد تُستَعملُ لتَحويل مقدار التسارع إلى الإزاحة، لَكنَّه دقيق فقط عندما تَحْدثُ الحركةَ في تردد وحيد (اهتزاز على محور واحد).






وعند وجود اهتزازات على عدة محاور نقوم بجمع الاهتزازات والتي يجب ألا تتجاوز الحدود العتبية لتعرض الأيدي اليومي للاهتزاز:

4 – 8 ساعات 4(م/ثا2)
2 – 4 ساعات 6(م/ثا2)
1 – 2 ساعات 8(م/ثا2)
أقل من 1 ساعة 12(م/ثا2)

وقد يستعمل أحياناً في بعض الدول الميزان اللوغاريتمي لتَحديد مقادير الإهتزاز في الديسيبلات لتحديد مستوى التسارع La حيث يظهر بالمعادلة:
La = 20log10(a/a0)

حيث أنَّ a التسارع المدروسَ (م/ثا2) و a0 القيمة المرجعية وهي 10-6 m/s2. هناك قيم مرجعية أخرى مستعملة في بَعْض البلدانِ.
وهناك جداول أخرى معتمدة لتحديد مستوى التسارع الملائم.

تأثير الاهتزازات:

تشير معظم المنظمات الدولية إلى تأثير الاهتزاز الضار على جسم الانسان مثل:

• تأثر الروابط الفقرية: حيث أنه للاهتزاز على كامل الجسم الأثر الشديد على العمود الفقري والجملة العصبية لدى تعرض العامل لاهتزاز يتراوح بين 4 - 5 هرتز
• تأثر الأحشاء الداخلية بالاهتزاز على كامل الجسم لاهتزاز يتراوح بين 4 - 5 هرتز وتتأثر الجمجمة عند الوصول إلى اهتزاز يتراوح بين 20 - 30 هرتز مما قد يسبب القدرة على التركيز والرؤية الجيدة
• اِضطرابات الأوعية الدموية: ويحدث هذا الأمر بشكل واسع للعمال الذين يمسكون بأداة مهتزة وخاصة إذا ما تجاوزت فترة مسك القطعة لأكثر من 15 دقيقة دون راحة
• تأثر العظام: حيث يؤثر الاهتزاز على العظام والمفاصل ويضعفها وخاصة عظام المفصل لدى التعرض لاهتزاز الأيدي
• اِضطرابات عضلية نتيجة الجهد الذي تبذله العضلات للسيطر على القطع المهتزة وتأذي الأنسجة الرقيقة

السيطرة على الاهتزازات:

1-	الاعتماد على مخمدات الحركة الجيدة النوعية لتخميد الاهتزاز على كامل الجسم: 
مثل استعمال مخمدات أصلية لكل نوع من الآليات
استعمال مخمدات هوائية للمطارق الهيدروليكية.
2-	الصيانة المستمرة للآلات لضمان عملها بشكل جيد مما يخفف الإهتزازات.
3-	استعمال قفازات واقية ذات نوعية جيدة يخفف من تأثير الاهتزاز على الأيدي
4-	عند عدم امكانية تخفيف الإهتزاز:
أ- توفير درجات حرارة ورطوبة مثالية لكونه يساعد على بقاء الجسم بالحالة المثلى
ب- وجود فترات راحة كافية
ج- إجراء بعض لحركات الرياضية الخفيفة للجزء المعرض للإهتزاز


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 فبراير 2007)

*المحاضرة الثامنة: المخاطر الفيزيائية - الاضاءة*

المخاطر الفيزيائية - الاضاءة

الضوء:
هو عبارة عن الجزء المرئي من الطيف الكهرطيسي الذي تتحسس له العين لترى الأشياء من حولها.
وهذا المجال من الطيف يقع بين الأشعة تحت الحمراء والفوق بنفسجية
وألوان الطيف المرئي هي : البنفسجي – الأزرق – الأخضر – الأصفر – البرتقالي – الأحمر
وهو ما اكتشفه العالم اسحق نيوتن بتمرير الضوء من خلال موشور فتحلل إلى الألوان السابقة

واحدات وكميات قياس الضوء:
1-	الشمعة CANDEL: وتساوي 60/1 من الضوء الذي يولده (1 سم2) من سطح معدن البلاتين المستوي في درجة حرارة تصلبه (2046 كالفن) في الاتجاه العمودي لهذا السطح
2-	اللومن Lm: واحدة قياس التدفق الضوئي وهو مقدار الضوء الصادر عن شمعة معيارية يسقط فوق سطح قدم مربع واحد من مسافة تساوي قدم واحد 
3-	التدفق الضوئي LUMINOUS FLUX: وتعرف هذه الكمية بأنها مقدار الضوء مقدراً باللومن
4-	منسوب الإضاءة: هو المنسوب الضوئي الساقط على سطح ما من أي مصدر لماع ( شمس – مصباح) وواحدة قياس منسوب الإضاءة هي اللوكس Lux 
العلاقة بين اللومن واللوكس : 1 Lx = 1 Lm / m2
وقديماً كانت تستعمل وحدة (شمعة قدم ft.c) وهي شدة الإضاءة فوق سطح مساحته قم مربع واحد توزع عليه بانتظام تدفقاً ضوئياً قدره لومن واحد
1 Lx = 0.0929 ft.c
واللوكس هي الواحدة الأساسية الآن لتقييم فعالية ومنسوب الإضاءة وهناك أجهزة تقيسها بشكل مباشر تعتمد مبدأ الخلية الضوئية






تصميم الإضاءة :
تصمم كثير من الشركات نظام الإضاءة لديها لتوفير استهلاك الطاقة وهذا يؤدي في معظم الأحيان إلى تأثيرات جانبية مثل:
-	الاقلال من انتاجية العامل لعدم شعوره بالراحة
-	الاجهاد العيني وألم الرأس كون العين تعمل بجهد أكبر في أجواء الإضاءة غير الطبيعية
-	امكانية حدوث الاصابات نتيجة عدم الرؤية الجيدة لمواطن الخطر.
وينبغي ألا يفهم مما سبق أن الإضاءة الخفيفة فقط هي التي تسبب المشاكل بل يمكن تجاوز ذلك بتصميم نظام إضاءة جيد نابع من دراسة:
-	مستوى الإضاءة المطلوب
-	طبيعة الإضاءة المطلوبة
-	التباين وسطوع أسطح العمل

1-	مستوى الإضاءة:
تحدد كمية الإضاءة المطلوبة تبعاً لطبيعة العمل ضمن كل غرفة من غرف المنشأة وذلك حسب الجدول التالي:






آخذين بعين الاعتبار: حساب الكمية أقرب للحد الأعلى أو أكبر منه عند التصميم الأولي بسبب:
-	إمكانية تجمع الأغبرة على المصابيح مما يقلل من كمية الإضاءة
-	بعض الأعمال تتطلب ارتداء نظارات واقية بعدسات عاتمة تستلزم زيادة الإضاءة على القطع
ولضمان بقاء كمية الضوء في الحالة المثلى مع بقاء استهلاك الطاقة ضمن الحدود الطبيعية فإنه تعتبر طريقة تبديل المصابيح كل فترة هي الحل الأنسب حيث ان مردود المصباح يتناقص بحدود 50% بعد فترة زمنية مع بقاء استهلاك الطاقة نفسه فعلى سبيل المثال بعد 7500 ساعة تشغيل يتناقص مردود مصباح الفلورسانت بحدود 15% بلاضافة إلى إجراء تنظيف دوري للمصابيح من الغبار والأوساخ

2- طبيعة الإضاءة:
أ- مصدر الضوء وتركيزه:
اختيار مصدر إضاءة مناسب لطبيعة العمل حيث تقسم الإضاءة من حيث مصادرها إلى:
-	إضاءة طبيعية: رغم أن الإضاءة الطبيعية مجانية وصحية إلا أنها لا تكون منتظمة أكثر الأحيان مما يؤثر على الأعمال التي تتطلب دقة معينة
-	إضاءة صناعية: عن طريق أجهزة الإضاءة. ويمكن تقسيم الإضاءة الصناعية المستخدمة في المنشآت إلى:
أ‌-	إضاءة عامة : وهي عادة ما تشمل كافة أرجاء الصالة وتكون منتظمة التوزيع، وذلك عندما تكون طبيعة العمل عادية 
ب‌- إضاءة متركزة: وهي عبارة عن زيادة المصابيح في منطقة محددة لدعم الإضاءة العامة لتخدم العمل، كتركيز الإنارة في بعض الأماكن التي تحتوي على أخطار لتمييزها كالممرات بين اللآلات
ت‌-	إضاءة موضعية: وتقع على منطقة محددة صغيرة لتزيد الإضاءة في موقع محدد من الصالة مثل طاولة تجميع قطع صغيرة

ب- لون الضوء:
يلعب لون الضوء المناسب دوراً مهماً في تحسين مردود العمل وتحقيق أفضل ظروف السلامة المهنية وتأمين الراحة البصرية وتقسم المصابيح من حيث اللون إلى :
-	لون ذون مظهر دافئ: وهو الأبيض المحمر ويفضل استخدامه في المنازل
-	لون ذون مظهر متوسط الحرارة: وهو البيض العادي ويستخدم في معظم أماكن العمل
-	لون ذون مظهر حراري بارد: وهو الأبيض المزرق وينصح باستخدامه في الأعمال التي تتطلب درجة عالية من الإنارة
كما يمكن الاستفادة من الألوان لتمييز أماكن الخطر كوضع مصباح أحمر على الأماكن الخطرة
جـ- اتجاه الضوء:
لتحديد اتجاه الضوء هناك قواعد أساسية لا بد منها وهي:
- الابتعاد عن الضوء المباشر أو المنعكس على العين
- وضع طاولة العمل بحيث تكون الإنارة من الأعلى وتأتي من جانب العامل بعكس اتجاه اليد التي يستعملها
إلا في الحالات التي تتطلب تركيز الإضاءة على مكان معين

3- التباين وسطوع أسطح العمل:

إن وجود أسطح لماعة في بيئة العمل قد يسبب انعكاس للضوء على عين العامل مما يسبب تأذيها وخاصة عند العمل في بيئات ذات إضاءة معتدلة وفجأة عند نظر العامل إلى نقطة معينة يكون هنالك ضوء مبهر منكس عن سطح ما مثل :
-	جدران لماعة
-	جدران ناصعة البياض تتباين مع أرض داكنة اللون
-	سطوح عاكسة لطاولات أو أجزاء مصقولة من الآلة

وهذا ما يدفعنا للتأكيد على ضرورة إختيار اللون والمادة المناسبة في تصميم الجدران والمعدات تخفف السطوع لتقليل نسبة التباين في منطقة العمل وتنصح الدراسات بالنسب التالية للعاكسية:






تأثير الإنارة على العين:
1- الإنارة الضعيفة:
عند وجود إنارة ضعيفة مع حاجة العمل إلى إنارة عالية فذلك يؤدي إلى إرهاق العين ولكن عند العمل لفترات طويلة قد يسبب تأثيرات حادة مثل:
-	الصداع
-	ألم العين الدائم
-	احتقان حول القرنية
-	رأرأة العين والخوف من الضوء

2- الإنارة القوية:
يؤدي تعرض العين للضوء المبهر مثل عمال لحام المعادن إلى أمراض عينية خطيرة مثل:
-	التهاب العين الضوئي
-	ساد العين


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 مارس 2007)

*المحاضرة التاسعة - المخاطر الفيزيائية - الحرارة*

المخاطر الفيزيائية - الحرارة
لحرارة في بيئة العمل:

الحرارة هي إحدى أشكال الطاقة ويمكن أن تنتج الحرارة في بيئة العمل من مصادر طبيعية مثل أشعة الشمس أو صناعية مثل الأفران وغيرها. حيث يتم تبادل الحرارة بين هذه المصادر والأجسام الموجودة في حيز العمل بطرق تبادل الحرارة المعروفة ( إشعاع – تماس – حمل ) وسنرى لاحقاً بأن الإنسان يتبادل الحرارة بهذه الطرق بالإضافة إلى أمور أخرى خاصة.ولكن هل يكفي تحديد مصادر الحرارة وطرق التبادل لمعرفة كمية الحرارة التي يتعرض لها الإنسان بالطبع لا فهناك عوامل أخرى تؤثر على التوازن الحراري

العوامل المؤثرة على التوازن الحراري:
يعتبر التوازن الحراري حالة شخصية وتعبر عن الحياد اتجاه الشعور بالحرارة أو البرودة وتؤثر عدة عوامل على تحقيق التوازن الحراري وهي:

1-	مستويات الحرارة:
ويعبر عن مستويات الحرارة بـ:
-	درجة حرارة الهواء وتسمى بدرجة الحرارة الجافة DB
-	درجة الحرارة الإشعاعية GT
-	درجة الحرارة الرطبة WB وتفسر نسبة رطوبة الهواء

2-	الاستقلاب M وحريرات العمل W:
إن الإنسان بطبيعته ينتج الحرارة وإنتاج هذه الحرارة يزداد نتيجة الفعاليات المهنية التي يمارسها العامل وتسمى هذه العملية بالاستقلاب وهي نتيجة صرف الحريرات. والتي يتم تحديدها بشكل واقعي بعد الأخذ بالاعتبارات التالية:
- تحديد قيمة الاستقلاب الأساسي للإنسان. والتي تحسب للشخص المرجعي:
بـ 90 ك كالوري / ساعة
- تحديد حريرات الفعالية المهنية الإضافية (حريرات العمل) . والتي تحسب بعدة طرق تعتمد بشكل أساسي على تحديد الاستقلاب الناجم عن كل من:
وضعيات العمل - إجهاد الفعالية ونمط العمل
وكمثال على ذلك:






3-	حركة الهواء:
وهي عبارة عن سرعة الهواء الطبيعية أو الصناعية أو نتيجة تيارات الحمل الحراري
4-	التأقلم:
يمكن أن يزداد تأقلم الأشخاص العاديين مع تقلبات درجات الحرارة نتيجة برامج تأقلم تعد حسب طبيعة كل عمل
5-	اللباس:
تشكل الملابس المناسبة حاجز إضافي لعزل الجلد عن الوسط الحار أو البارد
6-	العوامل الشخصية:
تؤثر العوامل الشخصية بشكل فعال بالتوازن الحراري مثل : لون الجلد – التعرق – الجنس - العمر – الحالة الصحية والنفسية
7-	زمن التعرض:
عندما يكون زمن التعرض صغير فيمكن تحقيق التوازن الحراري ولكن هذا التوازن يختلف مع طول الزمن

التبادل الحراري HEAT EXCHANGE:

يعتبر جسم الإنسان مصدراً مهماً لإنتاج وتبادل الحرارة مع البيئة المحيطة حيث يتم التبادل الحراري بين الإنسان والبيئة المحيطة عن طريق أربعة طرق وهي:

1-	التبادل بالحمـــل CONVECTIONنرمز لهاC : وهو أسلوب انتقال الحرارة بواسطة الهواء حيث ينتقل الهواء الساخن للأعلى والهواء البارد للأسفل

C = 8.3 V 0-5 (Ts – Ta)

Ts درجة حرارة الجلد مْ
Ta درجة حرارة الهواء مْ
V سرعة الهواء م/ثا

2-	التبادل بالتمـاس CONDUCTION نرمز لها k: يتم انتقال الحرارة من خلال التلامس المباشر بين أسطح وجزيئات حارة إل أسطح وجزيئات أقل حرارة ويستمر هذا التبادل حتى حصول التوازن

3-	التبادل بالإشعاعRADIATION نرمز لهاR : وهو عبارة عن انتقال الحرارة من مصدر تولدها إلى الوسط المحيط عن طريق طاقة

R = hr (Ts – Tr)

Ts درجة حرارة الجلد مْ
Tr درجة حرارة السطوح المحيطة مْ
hr معامل تبادل الحرارة الاشعاعية (جدولي)

4-	التبادل بالتبـــخر EVAPORATION نرمز لها E : وهو فقد الحرارة بالتعرق

E = he (Ps – Pa)

Ps ضغط بخار الماء للجلد
Pa ضغط بخار الماء للهواء
he معامل التبخر(جدولي)


Ts درجة حرارة الجلد مْ
Tr درجة حرارة السطوح المحيطة مْ
hr معادل تبادل لحرارة الاشعاعية (جدولي)

ولحساب كمية الحرارة التي يختزنها الجسم S ( + في بيئة العمل الحارة ، - في بيئة العمل الباردة) يتوجب علينا حساب ما يلي:
-Cresp : معدل تبادل الحرارة بالحمل من خلال التنفس
- Eresp: معدل تبادل الحرارة بالتبخر من خلال التنفس

ويتم حساب كمية الحرارة بالعلاقة التالية:

S = (M+W) + R + C + K + (Cresp +Eresp ) + E

لكن في الصناعة ولصغر معدلات تبادل الحرارة بالتنفس تعتمد العلاقة التالية:

S = (M+W) + R + C + K + E

العوامل البيئية:
وهي العوامل التي يتوجب علينا قياسها لدراسة تأثير البيئة الحرارية على جسم الإنسان
1-	حرارة الهواء Ta
2-	الرطوبة النسبية RH
3-	حركة الهواء v
4-	الحرارة الاشعاعية Tg

وفيما يلي جدول يبين الدور الذي تلعبه هذه العوامل في عمليات التبادل الحراري:






في الجو الطبيعي وحالة الراحة نفقد الحرارة بالنسب التالية:
E: 30% - R: 45% - C: 25%


أ- معايير التعرض المهني لدرجات الحرارة المرتفعة:
ويمكن معرفة حدودها من خلال جداول خاصة تسمى جداول السماحية

1- الحرارة الفعالة EFFECTIVE TEMPRATURE:
تعتمد على RH , V , T

2- مؤشر الشدة الحرارية HEAT STRESS INDEX:
تعتمد على R , RH , M , V , T

3- مؤشر الحرارة الرطبة الاشعاعية WBGT وهو الأكثر استخداماً:
تعتمد على قياس الحرارة الاشعاعية GT - الحرارة الرطبة NWB - الحرارة الجافة DB
وتحسب على الشكل التالي:
في الجو الخارجي:
WBGT = 0.7 NWB + 0.2 GT + 0.1 DB 

في داخل صالة:
WBGT = 0.7 NWB + 0.3 GT 

الحدود العتبية لدرجات الحرارة الرطبة الإشعاعية:






ب- معايير التعرض المهني لدرجات الحرارة المنخفضة:

تعيبر برودة الأطراف من العلامات الأولى لتأثر الجسم بالبرودة

الحدود العتبية لفترات التعرض لدرجات الحرارة المنخفضة:






أجهزة القياس المستخدمة:

1- مقياس سرعة الهواء
2- مقياس الرطوبة : البسايكومتر
3- مقياس الحرارة الجافة : ميزان حرارة عادي بسائل (زئبقي أو كحولي)
4- مقياس الحرارة الاشعاعية : ميزان حرارة له كرة سوداء
5- مقياس الحرارة الرطبة : ميزان حرارة له وعاء نضع فيه ماء مقطر وفلتر

ولكن حالياً هناك جهاز رقمي يحتوي على جميع مقاييس الحرارة هذه ويقيس الرطوبة النسبية ويحسب مباشرة مؤشر الحرارة الرطبة الاشعاعية

مبادئ السيطرة على الحرارة:
- على الاستقلاب:
أتمتة العمل - مشاركة العمل بين الأفراد - زيادة فترات الراحة

- على انتقال الحرارة بالإشعاع:
عزل مصدر الحرارة - ارتداء الملابس الواقية من الحرارة (تغطية الجسم)

- على انتقال الحرارة بالحمل:إذا كانت درجة الحرارة فوق 36ْ :
إنقاص درجة الحرارة - زيادة سرعة الهواء - تخفيف الملابس

- على انتقال الحرارة بالتبخر:
زيادة التعرق بزيادة سرعة الهواء - إنقاص الرطوبة

تأثيرات الشدة الحرارية:

1-	تأثيرات فيزيولوجية ونفسية: نقص الفعالية - التهيج - الغضب

2-	تأثيرات مرضية:
-	الصدمة الحرارية HEAT STROKE: إن ارتفاع الرطوبة النسبية أو ارتفاع درجة الحرارة بشكل مفاجئ يؤدي إلى فشل التنظيم الحراري في الجسم مما يسبب نقص التبادل الحراري عن طريق التبخر (بالتعرق) ويحدث اضطرابات في الدورة الدموية.

-	الإجهاد الحراري HEAT EXHAUSTION: عند العمل في أجواء ذات درجات حرارة مرتفعة لفترات طويلة تحدث حالة انهيار للجسم نتيجة زيادة توسع الأوعية الدموية ونقص فعالية الدوران و نقص ضغط الدم ونقص فعالية القلب ونقص الدم الوارد إلى الكلية وزيادة نسبة الأملاح في الدم

-	التقلص الحراري HEAT CRAMPS: عند العمل في أجواء ذات درجات حرارة مرتفعة ورطوبة نسبية منخفضة فإن التعرق يزداد مما يؤدي إلى فقدان الجسم لكميات كبيرة من الأملاح وخاصة NacL وهذا ما يسبب تقلصات غير إرادية في العضلات

مبادئ السيطرة على البرودة:

حيث أن مناطق العمل الباردة هي مناطق عمل إجبارية لا يمكن زيادة درجات الحرارة فيها كالبرادات لذا نلجأ إلى:
-	تأمين الألبسة الواقية المناسبة لأماكن العمل
-	تأمين غرف وسيطة بين الغرف المنخفضة درجة الحرارة والجو الخارجي
-	أن تكون الغرف البرادة ذات أقفال سهلة الفتح من الداخل
-	تأمين فتحات مراقبة لمراقبة العمال داخل الغرف الباردة

تأثيرات الحرارة المنخفضة:

-	اضطرابات عصبية ووعائية في الأطراف
-	الصدمة الباردة : عند الدخول لمكان بارد جداً والتي قد تؤدي لتقلصات عضلية
-	وهناك الأمراض المزمنة مثل شعث البرد وغيره


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 أغسطس 2007)

*المحاضرة العاشرة: المخاطر الفيزيائية – الإشعاع*

المخاطر الفيزيائية – الإشعاع

تعريف الإشعاع: هو إصدار طاقة على شكل أمواج أو جسيمات من مصادر طبيعية أو صنعية
مصادر الإشعاع:
-	مصادر طبيعية:
1-	أشعة كونية: التي تنشأ بين النجوم وفي الفضاء الخارجي ومن الإنفجارات الشمسية
2-	أشعة أرضية: منبعثة من باطن الأرض وسطحها بفعل وجود بعض المواد المشعة في الصخور كالبوتاسيوم واليورانيوم وغاز الرادون المشع الذي يتسرب من الأرض في كل أنحاء العالم بفعل تفكك بعض الفلزات المشعة كاليورانيوم
-	مصادر صنعية:
1-	أجهزة توليد الأشعة السينية
2-	في مجال التعليم والبحث العلمي: مخابر الفيزياء النووية، بحوث الصيدلة الإشعاعية، التطبيقات الزراعية
3-	المصادر الطبية:
أ‌-	تطبيقات إشعاعية تشخيصية وتداخلية
ب‌-	معالجة إشعاعية
ت‌-	طب نووي
4-	المفاعلات والتفجيرات النووية
5-	المسرعات
6-	الممارسات الإشعاعية في المجال الصناعي والزراعي
a.	تصوير إشعاعي صناعي
b.	سبر آبار
c.	مقاييس نووية
d.	مقاييس رطوبة وكثافة
أنواع الإشعاع:
أما من حيث تأثير الأشعة على الإنسان والبيئة فيقسم الإشعاع إلى نوعين:

1-	الإشعاعات غير المؤينة: التي تتميز بتردد منخفض وطول موجة طويلة، وتعتبر العين أكثر الأعضاء تأثراً بها
-	الأشعة فوق البنفسجية
-	الأشعة تحت الحمراء
-	الموجات الكهرطيسية
-	الموجات المكروية
-	الليزر
-	الضوء المرئي
2-	الإشعاعات المؤينة: التي تتميز بتردد عالي وطول موجة قصيرة، ويتمثل خطرها في قدرتها على تفكيك الجزيئات والذرات للمادة الحية وغير الحية وتحويلها إلى جسيمات تحمل شحنات موجبة وسالبة نسميها أيونات وشوارد ذات نشاط كيميائي عالي يدفعها للتفاعل مع مكونات الخلايا الحية مما يسبب تأذي الخلايا وموتها، وأنواعها هي:
-	أشعة غاما
-	الأشعة النووية: جسيمات ألفا – بتا – النترونات
-	الأشعة السينية
المهن المنطوية على خطر التعرّض إلى الإشعاعات المؤينة:
-	عمال مناجم اليورانيوم ومطاحنه
-	العاملون في المفاعلات الذرية ومنشآت الطاقة النووية
-	الأطقم الجوية ورواد الفضاء
-	عمال التصوير بالأشعة صناعياً (بمن فيهم القائمين بأعمال حقلية تشمل عمليات لحام الأنابيب)
-	بعض العاملين الصحيين (المصورين الشعاعيين، الطب النووي، التعامل مع النفايات الطبية المشعة)
-	عمال إنتاج النيوكليدات المشعة
-	العلماء الذين يستخدمون مواد نشطة إشعاعياً لأغراض البحوث
-	عمال الدهانات المضيئة
- في الحوادث الجسيمة يمكن أن يتعرّض العاملون في المنشآت النووية وعمال الإنقاذ والقاطنون في الجوار من عموم المواطنين إلى تعرّضات إشعاعية مفرطة 


الجرعات الإشعاعية:
-	الجرعة الممتصة: الطاقة الإشعاعية الممنوحة لكل غرام من النسيج الحي
-	مكافئ الجرعة: الجرعة الممتصة المرجحة حسب قدرة الأنواع المختلفة من الأشعة لإلحاق الضرر
-	مكافئ الجرعة الفعال: مكافئ الجرعة مرجح حسب قابلية إيذاء النسج
-	مكافئ الجرعة الفعال الجماعي: مكافئ الجرعة الفعال لمجموعة من السكان من مصدر إشعاعي
-	مكافئ الجرعة الفعال المودع: الجرعة المكافئة الجماعية المتنقلة بعد فترة من الزمن إلى الأجيال المستقبلية
واحدات قياس الإشعاع:
1-	البيكريل : Becquerel (Bq) : واحدة النشاط الإشعاعي ويعادل تفكك واحد في الثانية من أي نظير مشع
2-	الغراي Gray (Gy) : واحدة الجرعة الممتصة، وهي كمية الطاقة الممنوحة من الأشعة المؤينة لواحدة الكتلة من المادة كالنسيج، ويعادل الغراي جول واحد بالكيلوغرام
3-	السيفرت Seiveret (Sv) : واحدة مكافئ الجرعة، وهي الجرعة الممتصة مرجحة حسب قدرة الإشعاع على التخريب ، يعادل السيفرت أيضاً جول واحد بالكيلوغرام

وسنرى في الملف المرفق تفصيل واضح عن الأشعة وماهيتها وآثارها وطرق الوقاية منها


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*المحاضرة الحادية عشرة - المخاطر الفيزيائية – الضغط الجوي*

المخاطر الفيزيائية – الضغط الجوي
التعريف العلمي:
هو وزن عمود من الهواء مساحة مقطعه وحدة المساحات بارتفاع يعادل سمك الغلاف الجوي


تعريفه في السلامة المهنية:
التغير في الضغط الواقع على جسم الإنسان نتيجة التواجد في أجواء معينة أو نتيجة القيام بأعمال معينة مثل العمل داخل الأنفاق أو أعمال الغطس أو الطيران
وحدات قياس الضغط الجوي:
-	باسكال ويكافئ نيوتن / م2
-	البار ويكافئ 100000 نيوتن / م2
-	متر زئبقي
-	ملليمتر زئبقي
وعادة لقياس الضغط الجوي نستخدم البارومتر الزئبقي الذي اخترعه تورشيلي

الأعمال التي يتعرض فيها العمال لاختلافات في الضغط:
- عند الارتفاع إلى طبقات الجو العليا داخل الطائرات
- عند القيام بأعمال الغطس إلى أعماق كبيرة
- عند القيام بأعمال حفر الخنادق والأنفاق إلى أعماق كبيرة0
مخاطر العمل في الجو:
إن التغير الهائل في ضغط الجو الذي يحدث عند التصاعد السريع في السماء، يسبب للإنسان ضيقاً في الصدر وحرجاً.
كما أنه كلما ارتفع الإنسان في السماء انخفض ضغط الهواء وقلت بالتالي كمية الأوكسجين، مما يؤدي إلى ضيق في الصدر وصعوبة في التنفس.
ففي عام 1648 م أثبت العالم المشهور باسكال أن ضغط الهواء يقل كلما ارتفعنا عن مستوى سطح البحر.
وعلى سبيل المثال الإنسان لا بد أن يتنفس الأوكسجين، ليبقى حياً ومحافظاً على مستوى معين من الضغط. فوجود الإنسان على ارتفاع دون عشرة آلاف قدم (10,000) ft فوق مستوى البحر لا يسبب له أية مشكلة جدية بالنسبة للتنفس. ولكـن إذا وجـد على ارتفاع ما بين عشـرة آلاف وخمس وعشرين ألف قـدم (10,000 - 25,000) ) ft سيكون التنفس في مثـل هذا الارتفـاع ممكنـاً، حيث يستطيع الجهـاز التنفسي للإنسـان أن يتأقلم بصعوبـة وبكثير من الضيق. وعلى ارتفاع أعلـى لن يستطيع الإنسان أن يتنفس مطلقاً مما يؤدي إلى الموت بسبب قلة الأوكسجين بل حتى إلى تفجير الشرايين عند ارتفاعات شاهقة
وبالتالي يجب على الطائرة إذا كانت على علو شديد الارتفاع، أن تحافظ على مستوى معين من الضغط الداخلي لحماية الركاب، فإن الضغط الجوي في تلك الارتفاعات يكون أدنى بكثير من الحد المطلوب لتأمين الأوكسجين الكافي لبقاء الركاب على قيد الحياة. كما أن التغير السريع في الضغط الجوي الناتج عن تغير الارتفاع يؤدي إلى انزعاج جسدي حاد. هذه الحالة سببها ارتفاع نسبة النيتروجين في الدم عند الانخفاض السريع في الضغط
مخاطر الغوص:
إذا درسنا فيزياء الغوص أصبح من السهل علينا معرفة والتأقلم على البيئة المحيطة بنا والتعامل معها بالمعرفة بعد دراسة الفيزياء تستطيع تفسير أو تحليل الكثير من الظواهر الطبيعية في الغوص ، 
إن أهم علاقة يجب أن تفهمها جيدا هي العلاقة ما بين الضغط و الحجم و الكثافة وعلاقتها في الغوص .
الضغط الجوي في الماء :
هو وزن عمود الهواء من ساحل البحر إلى نهاية الغلاف الجوي الواقع علينا ومقداره ضغط جوي واحد، على ساحل البحر يقل الضغط الجوي تدريجيا كلما صعدنا إلى الأعلى مثال (وزن عمود الهواء على قمم الجبال اقل ضغطا منه على ساحل البحر) و يزداد الضغط الجوي بمعدل كبير تحت الماء بسبب (كثافة الماء العالية) بمقدار ضغط جوي واحد كل 10 أمتار أو كل 33 قدم تحت الماء .ويصبح إجمالي الضغط على عمق 10متر أو 33قدم (2 ضغط جوي) بعد إضافة مقدار الضغط الجوي .
الحجم :
هو الحيز الذي يشغله فراغ من الهواء مثال ( هذا الكأس أو الكوب لا يوجد به أي سائل لا كنه ملئ بالهواء)
هذا الهواء شغل حيز مقداره حجم الكأس أو حجم الكوب أماكن الفراغات الهوائية عند الغواص هي
فراغ في الآذن الوسطى، و فراغات الجيوب الأنفية، وفراغ الرئة، والفراغ الموجود في نظارة الغوص ، 
هذه أهم الفراغات الهوائية التي قد تتأثر بعامل الضغط .
الكثافة :
هي مدى تقارب الجزيئات بعضها مع بعض ،مثال(إن كثافة الماء أعلى أو اكبر من كثافة البخار بمقدار 100مرة ) أي آن جزيئات الماء متقاربة مع بعضها اكثر ب 100مرة ، من تقارب جزيئات البخار مع بعضها .
قانون بويل : ( إذا ازداد الضغط فان الحجم سوف يقل أما الكثافة سوف تزداد ) أو (إذا قل الضغط فان الحجم سوف يزيد أما الكثافة سوف تقل)
في حالة ازدياد الضغط :
أننا نعيش تحت الضغط الجوى هذا الضغط ناتج من وزن عمود هواء الغلاف الجوى،لا كن لا نشعر بهذا الضغط إلا إذا صعدنا مرتفعات عالية أو إذا هبطنا من هذه المرتفعات ، في هذه الحالة سوف نشعر بتخلخل بمقدار الضغط (فقط في الفراغان الهوائية التي في أجسامنا ) خاصة في منطقة الأذن . يزداد إحساسك 
بالضغط والألم إذا قمت بالغطس في المسبح و محاولتك لمس قاع المسبح. كما نعلم أن كثافة الماء أعلى من كثافة الهواء ب 800 مرة ،فان الإحساس باختلاف الضغط سوف يكون كبير جدا أي كل ما يزداد الضغط كلما يقل حجم الفراغ الهوائي الموجود في الأذن مما يؤدي إلى شعورك بالألم . 
ولتفادي وتجنب الإحساس بالضغط في أذنيك يجب عليك القيام بعملية معادلة الضغط وذلك بقفل الأنف بيدك ثم محاولة إخراج هواء (بلطف وليس بقوة) من الأنف وهو مقفل ، إن هذه الطريقة تسمى عند الغواصين عملية المعادلة تتم هذه الطريقة أثناء النزول فقط إلى قاع المسبح آي أثناء ازدياد الضغط الواقع علي.
الانعصار أو الانضغاط :
كمثال بسيط إذا حاولت النزول إلى قاع المسبح بدون أن تعمل معادلة الضغط سوف تشعر بالألم هذه الألم ناتج من عملية انعصار أو انضغاط للفراغ الهوائي . كلما ازداد الضغط كلما قل حجم الفراغات الهوائية حيث أنه بجسم الإنسان ممرات أو قنوات يمكن عن طريقها معادلة الضغط الواقع علية ، مثل (قناة استاكيوس) هذه القناة تربط فراغ الأذن الوسطى بالحلق ، عندما تنفخ مع قفل الأنف فان الهواء يندفع عبر هذه القناة إلى الأذن الوسطى ليعيد حجم الفراغ إلى طبيعته ويلغي عملية الانعصار والشعور بالألم 
أما بالنسبة لفراغ الرئة إذا كنت تستعمل معدات الغطس فان الضغط بداخلها سوف يتعادل تلقائي ، أما إذا كنت غطاس حر (بدون معدات الغطس) ثم قمت بحبس النفس أثناء النزول فان حجم الرئة سوف تقل (تنضغط) بسبب ازدياد الضغط ،أما أثناء الصعود سوف تعود حجم الرئة إلى طبيعتها ، ولا تستعمل سدادات الأذن أثناء 
الغطس لأنها قد تدخل هذه السدادات إلى داخل الأذن أثناء نزولك عدة أمتار فقط بفعل الضغط. أثناء الإصابة بالزكام أو البرد فأنة من الصعب عليك عمل معادلة الضغط ، لأنه في هذه الحالة قنوات المعادلة تكون محتقنة.
في حالة تناقص الضغط ( الصعود للسطح):
أثناء الغوص بالمعدات فان الرئة تبقى بحجمها الطبيعي مملوئه بالهواء ، سوف يتمدد هذا الهواء في حالة الصعود إلى السطح ،إذا تنفست بطريقة عادية أثناء الصعود إلى السطح سوف تبقى الرئة بحجمها الطبيعي دون أي تغيير.أما إذا حبست نفسك ولم تسمح للهواء المتمدد بالرئة بالخروج فسوف يحدث للرئة تمزق وتهتك بفعل الهواء الزائد. تعتبر من أسوء إصابات الغوص إن حدثت.
ملاحظة هامة جداً :
إذا كنت تستعمل معدات الغوص لا تكتم أو تحبس نفسك خاصة أثناء الصعود 
ولا تجرب استعمال المعدات بدون مدرب لأن الغواص العادي لا يستطيع نقل جميع المعداات المهمة للمتدرب على الغوص
مشاكل عمال المناجم:
في سنة 1841 ظهرت مشاكل لعمال المناجم وظهرت الإصابات بالكساح على الأشخاص اللذين يعملون في باطن الأرض ويبقون لفترات طويلة .
إن أعماق المناجم قد تكون عميقة ويكون الضغط مختلف عن الضغط في السطح وعندما يصعد العمال يصابون بتخلخل الضغط .
تقليل تأثير الضغط عن طريق الصعود التدريجي للعامل من الخنادق والأنفاق إلى غرف مكيفة الضغط ويبقى العامل بها مدداً تطول كلما قل الضغط حتى يصل إلى الضغط الجوى العادي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*المحاضرة الثانية عشرة - المخاطر الفيزيائية – التهوية*

مقدمة:
إن وجود العنصر البشري في حيز مغلق يعرضه لتناقص الهواء النقي المحمل بالأوكسجين .
وبالتالي لابد من وجود فتحات تعوض الهواء النقي داخل هذا الحيز.
فما بالك إذا كان هذا الإنسان عبارة عن عامل يعمل ضمن منشأة يصدر عن موادها وآلاتها مواد ملوثة للجو مما سيؤدي ليس إلى نقص في الهواء النقي فحسب بل إلى تكون تركيز عالي من هذه الملوثات في الجو.

هواء التنفس:
يحتاج الإنسان في الحالة الطبيعية إلى 9 لتر/دقيقة من الهواء النقي المحتوي على نسبة 21% من الأوكسجين تقريباً






وتزداد الكمية المطلوبة من الهواء المطلوب للتنفس من الهواء بشكل تدريجي مع تناقص نسبة الأوكسجين بالجو

مصادر تلوث الهواء:
ومما سبق نستنتج أن مصادر تلوث هواء بيئة العمل هي:

1- وجود العامل ضمن حيز مغلق مما يقلل من نسبة الأوكسجين ويرفع من نسبة ثاني أكسيد الكربون.

2- نواتج العمليات الصناعية التي تزيد تركيز الملوثات في جو بيئة العمل والتي يمكن تقسيمها كما يلي:

تصنيف ملوثات الهواء:






استنتاج أولي
وحتى نحقق الكمية المطلوبة من هواء التنفس النقي المناسبة للعامل وكذلك لإخلاء جو العمل أو التقليل ما أمكن من الملوثات الغازية والأغبرة المعلقة التي قد يكون لها تأثيرات كبيرة على صحة العمال من حيث تأثيرها على الجهاز التنفسي كما أن بعض هذه المواد يمكن أن يسبب أضرار أخرى كالتسممات وتأثيرها على العيون أو الجلد.
لذا ينبغي علينا إيجاد سبيل لإدخال الكميات اللازمة من الهواء وتغيير هواء الصالة لطرد ملوثات الهواء، وهذا ما يمكن تحقيقه بالتهوية

طرق التهوية :
يمكن تقسيم التهوية بشكل عام إلى الأنواع التالية :

1- التهوية الطبيعية.

2- التهوية الصناعية: موضعية - عامة

3- التهوية المشتركة ( طبيعية + ميكانيكية )


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*الاتفاقيات الدولية في السلامة والصحة المهنية*

سندرج هنا ملخص للاتفاقيات الدولية في مجال الصحة والسلامة المهنية
حيث تعالج معظم الصكوك التي اعتمدها مؤتمر العمل الدولي في هذا المجال المشاكل التقنية المتعلقة بظروف الوقاية من حوادث العمل والأمراض المهنية. وقد أخذت هذه الصكوك في عين الاعتبار التطورات التكنولوجية والعلمية وكذلك تطور الممارسات التنظيمية للعمل داخل المنشأة وتتضمن أحكامها التزامات ملزمة وبالغة الدقة.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*اتفاقية وتوصية منع وقوع الحوادث الصناعية الكبرى (رقم 174)*

مبدأ المعيار: وضع سياسة متسقة في مجال السلامة في استعمال المواد الكيميائية في العمل لحماية العمال والبيئة المجاورة من مضار المواد الكيميائية الخطرة.
خلاصة الأحكام: تنطبق هذه الاتفاقية على جميع فروع النشاط الاقتصادي التي تستعمل فيها مواد كيميائية، مع سماحها ببعض الاستثناءات التي تشمل منشات أو منتجات معينة لها مشاكل خاصة ذات طابع جوهري وحالات تكون فيها الحماية العامة لا تقل عن تلك الناتجة عن تطبيق أحكام الاتفاقية. 
تنص الاتفاقية على انه يتعين على كل دولة أن تعتمد على ضوء ظروفها الوطنية وبالتشاور مع المنظمات الأكثر تمثيلاً لأصحاب العمل والعمال إلى وضع وتطبيق سياسة متسقة في مجال السلامة في استعمال المواد الكيميائية في العمل ومراجعتها بصورة دورية. وتمنح الاتفاقية السلطة المختصة الحق بان تخطر أو تقيد استعمال هذه المواد. كما وتشير إلى ضرورة تطبيق نظماً ومعاييراً محددة ومناسبة لتصنيف المواد الكيميائية وفقاً لنوع ودرجة خطورتها والى ضرورة وضع بطاقات التعريف توضيحاً لهوية هذه المواد وتوفير بيانات السلامة الكيميائية لأصحاب العمل للمواد الكيميائية الخطرة. وتنص الاتفاقية أيضا على مسؤولية الموردين للمواد الكيميائية سواء كانوا صناعاً أو مستوردين أو موزعين مشترطة تصنيف المواد وفقاً لنص الاتفاقية وعنوانها وتوفير بطاقات التعريف الخاصة بها. 
أما مسؤولية أصحاب الأعمال فتشمل وضع بطاقات التعريف وعدم استعمال المواد غير المصنفة أو ا لمحددة هويتها والاحتفاظ بسجل بالمواد الكيميائية الخطرة مع إتاحة هذا السجل لجميع العمال. كما ويلتزم أصحاب العمل عند نقل المواد الكيميائية بضمان توضيح هوية المحتويات بطريقة تمكن العمال بالتعرف على هويتها والأخطار المرتبطة بها بالإضافة إلى الاحتياطات الواجب اتخاذها. هذا وعلى أصحاب العمل ضمان عدم تعرض العمال للمواد الخطرة وذلك بأخذ عينات اللازمة لذلك. كما وتشير الاتفاقية إلى سلسلة من الإجراءات المتعلقة بمراقبة العمليات وحماية العمال بالوسائل الملائمة مثل اختيار المواد الكيميائية والتكنولوجيا الأقل خطورة واستخدام أساليب التحكم الهندسي واعتماد تدابير الوقاية الصحية وتقدم المعدات وملابس الوقاية الفردية للعمال دون مقابل وتوفير الإسعافات الأولية واتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لمواجهة حالة الطوارئ. هذا بالإضافة إلى التخلص السليم من الحاويات والمواد الكيميائية وتوفير المعلومات والتدريب بصورة متواصلة والتعاون الوثيق مع العمال أو ممثليهم فيما يتعلق بالسلامة في استعمال المواد الكيميائية.
والاتفاقية تشير أيضا إلى واجبات العمال فيما يتعلق بالتعاون الوثيق مع أصحاب العمل والامتثال إلى جميع الإجراءات والممارسات المتعلقة بالسلامة والالتزام باتخاذ كل الخطوات المعقولة التي تزيل أو تقلل الخطر في بيئة العمل، والى حقوق العمال وممثليهم في الابتعاد عن خطر ناجم عن استعمال مواد كيميائية شرط أن يكون تبريراً لذلك وان يعلم المشرف على العمل على الفور. وفي المقابل يحمي العامل الذي يبتعد بنفسه عن الخطر بمقتضى أحكام الاتفاقية من نتائج تسيء إليه دون داع. ومن حق العمال أيضا الحصول على معلومات عن هوية المواد الكيميائية مع بطاقات التعريف. 
أما فيما يتعلق بمسؤولية الدول المصدرة للمواد الكيميائية فتنص المادة 19 من الاتفاقية على ما يلي: "عندما تحظر دولة عضو مصدرة استعمال كل أو بعض المواد الكيميائية لأسباب تتعلق بالسلامة والصحة في العمل ينبغي أن تقوم هذه الدولة العضو بإبلاغ هذه الحقيقة وأسبابها إلى أي بلد مستورد".


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*اتفاقية السلامة والصحة المهنية في البناء رقم (167)*

مبدأ المعيار: وضع ومواصلة تنفيذ قوانين أو لوائح تكفل سلامة وصحة عمال البناء مع الاعتبار الواجب للمعايير ذات الصلة التي اعتمدتها المنظمات الدولية المعترف بها في مجال توحيد المعايير.
خلاصة الأحكام: تنص هذه الاتفاقية التي تنطبق على جميع أنشطة البناء أي على أشغال البناء، والهندسة المدنية، والتركيب والفك (ويتضمن ذلك أي نشاط أو عمل أو عملية نقل تجري في أي موقع بناء ابتداء من تحضير الموقع إلى انتهاء المشروع) - مع سماحها ببعض الاستثناءات1 - على انه يجوز أن تستند القوانين أو اللوائح المعتمدة إلى معايير تقنية أو مدونات لقواعد السلوك أو إلى طرق مناسبة أخرى تتفق مع الظروف والممارسة الوطنية. 
وتشير الاتفاقية إلى اتخاذ تدابير لضمان قيام تعاون بين أصحاب العمل والعمال وتوجب أصحاب العمل والعاملين لحسابهم الخاص بان يلتزموا بتدابير السلامة والصحة المقررة في مكان العمل. 
كما وتنيط الاتفاقية مسؤولية تنسيق تدابير السلامة والصحة بالمتعاقد الرئيسي في حال وجود اثنان ا و أكثر من أصحاب العمل في الموقع الواحد. وتقضي القوانين أو اللوائح الوطنية بان من حق العمال ومن واجبهم أن يشاركوا في ضمان ظروف عمل مأمونة متضمنا ذلك العناية المناسبة لسلامتهم وصحتهم وصحة الآخرين واستخدامهم لأجهزة الوقاية الفردية وإبلاغ المشرف على العمل على الفور بأي وضع يعتقدون انه يمكن أن ينطوي على خطر لا يستطيعون معالجته بأنفسهم. 
وتتناول الاتفاقية أيضا في مجال تدابير الحماية والوقاية سلامة أماكن العمل، والسقالات والسلالم، والأجهزة والمعدات الرافعة، ومعدات النقل وإزاحة التراب ومناولة المواد، والتجهيزات والآلات والمعدات والعدد، والعمل على مستويات مرتفعة بما في ذلك الأسطح والعمل في الفجوات والإنفاق والحفر والسدود وتحت الهواء المضغوط بالإضافة إلى العمل فوق الماء وفي عمليات الهدم. كما وتتناول أيضا التعرض للأخطار والمحاذير الصحية الفيزيائية والكيميائية كالكهرباء والمتفجرات والإضاءة والاحتياطات ضد الحريق. وتشير الاتفاقية إلى توفير واستعمال معدات الوقاية الشخصية والألبسة الواقية والى تدابير الإسعافات الأولية والرعاية والتوعية والتدريب والإبلاغ عن الحوادث والأمراض.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*اتفاقية خدمات الصحة المهنية (رقم 161)*

مبدأ المعيار: تعزيز الصحة البدنية والعقلية لجميع العمال بالمحافظة على بيئة عمل مأمون وصحية ملائمة، عن طريق خدمات وقائية.
خلاصة الأحكام: تقام - عن طريق التشريع أو الاتفاقات الجماعية أو عن أي طريق معتمد آخر - تدريجياً أقسام للصحة المهنية من أجل جميع العمال، ويكون دورها وقائيا وإرشاديا بصورة رئيسية، في إطار سياسة وطنية متسقة، وتستشار المنظمات الأكثر تمثيلا لأصحاب العمل والعمل في هذا النوع، ويجوز تنظيم أقسام الصحة المهنية أما في شكل قسم يخدم مؤسسة واحدة أو في شكل قسم مشترك يخدم عدة مؤسسات معاً، ويمكن أن تنظمها المؤسسات أو مجموعات من المؤسسات، أو السلطات العامة، أو مؤسسات الضمان الاجتماعي، أو هيئة أخرى يرخص لها بذلك. وعلى أصحاب العمل والعمال وممثليهم أن يتعاونوا ويشاركوا في تشغيلها، وتتمثل مهام هذه الأقسام في تحديد وتقييم المخاطر الصحية في مواقع العمل عن طريق مراقبة بيئة وأساليب العمل، وكذلك صحة العمال من حيث علاقتها بالعمل. وتسدي هذه الأقسام نصائح في هذا المجال وتشجع تكييف العمل مع العمال وتوعية هؤلاء وتدريبهم وتثقيفهم. وهي تنظم الإسعافات الأولية وتشارك في تحليل أسباب حوادث العمل والأمراض المهنية، وتساهم في أنشطة إعادة التأهيل المهني، وتتعاون هذه الأقسام مع سائر الأقسام في المؤسسة، ومع الأقسام الأخرى بتقديم الخدمات الصحية، وينبغي أن يكون العاملون في هذه الأقسام، الذين يجب أن تتوفر فيهم المؤهلات المطلوبة، باستقلال مهني تام، وينبغي أن تطلع هذه الأقسام على أي عوامل معروفة أو مشتبه فيها من شأنها أن تؤثر على صحة العمال، وكذلك على حالات المرض بين العمال والتغيب عن العمل لأسباب صحية، ولكن لا يجوز تكليفها بالتحقق من صحة مبررات الغياب، وينبغي أن يكون الإشراف على صحة العمال من حيث علاقتها بالعمل مجانيا وان يتم ما أمكن ذلك أثناء ساعات العمل؛ ولا يجوز أن يترتب عليه أي نقص في كسبهم.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*اتفاقية السلامة والصحة المهنية (رقم 155)*

مبدأ المعيار: وضع سياسة وطنية متسقة في مجال سلامة وصحة العمال وبيئة العمل؛ الاتصال والتعاون على جميع المستويات في هذا المجال.
خلاصة الأحكام: تنص هذه الاتفاقية التي تنطبق على جميع فروع النشاط الاقتصادي وعلى جميع العمال بما فيهم موظفو الخدمة العامة - مع سماحها ببعض الاستثناءات بفروع مثل الملاحة البحرية وصيد الأسماك - على انه يتعين على كل دولة أن تعتمد على ضوء ظروفها الوطنية وبالتشاور مع المنظمات الأكثر تمثيلا لأصحاب العمل والعمال، إلى وضع وتطبيق سياسة وطنية متسقة في مجال سلامة وصحة العمال وبيئة العمل، والى مراجعة هذه السياسة بصورة دورية. والهدف من هذه السياسة هو الوقاية من الحوادث والإصابات الصحية الناجمة عن العمل بالإقلال إلى أدنى حد من المخاطر المرتبطة ببيئة العمل وذلك بالقدر المعقول والمستطاع. 
وتحدد الاتفاقية مجالات العمل الرئيسية لسياسة من هذا النوع. وتضع مجموعة من المعايير المفصلة إلى حد ما بشأن الإجراءات التي يجب اتخاذها على صعيد البلد وتلك التي يجب اتخاذها على صعيد المؤسسة.
وفي هذا السياق، تنص الاتفاقية بصورة عامة على اعتماد تدابير تشريعية وتنظيمية أو تدابير ضرورية أخرى (بما في ذلك التدريب)، وعلى إقامة نظام للتفتيش، كما تحدد التدابير الواجب اتخاذها بمجرد انتهاء مرحلة تصميم الآلات والمواد وغيرها بل وقبل تداولها. 
وتوضح الاتفاقية، فيما توضحه، إن على أصحاب العمل تقديم الملابس والمعدات الواقية، وان يضمنوا بالقدر المعقول والمستطاع خلو بيئة العمل، والآلات، والمعدات، وطرائق العمل، والمواد، الخ... الخاضعة لإشرافهم من أية مخاطر على سلامة وصحة العمال. 
وتنص الاتفاقية أيضاً على أن يتعاون العمال وممثلوهم في المؤسسة مع صاحب عملهم في إنجاز الواجبات التي تقع عليه، وعلى حماية العامل الذي ينسحب من مركز عمل يعتقد لسبب معقول انه يشكّل خطراً وشيكاً وشديداً على حياته أو صحته ويبلّغ عن هذا فوراً من أي نتائج لا مبرر لها.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 ديسمبر 2007)

ويمكن مستقبلاً إضافة اتفاقيات أخرى لدى اعتمادها عربياً


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 يناير 2008)

*المحاضرة الثالثة عشرة - المخاطر الفيزيائية – الرطوبة*

المخاطر الفيزيائية – الرطوبة

تتداخل الحرارة مع الرطوبة فكما رأينا وجود للرطوبة في محاضرة الحرارة سنرى تواجد للحرارة في محاضرة الرطوبة

الرطوبة:
تشير "الرطوبة" إلي كمية بخار الماء في الهواء وهي العنصر الثاني للراحة بعد الحرارة في تصميم التكييف حيث أن انخفاض أو ارتفاع الرطوبة عن المعدل له تأثير على الإنسان و المكان . فيشكى الإنسان عند انخفاض الرطوبة من نشفان الجلد و الحنجرة. و كبار السن سيجدون مشكلة بالتنفس .
بالإضافة إلى التأثيرات المتلفة للآلات والتجهيزات . 
فمثلا عند درجة حرارة 20م° بدون رطوبة أو رطوبة قليلة يحس الإنسان بالبرودة و لكن بوجود نسبة رطوبة تكون الحرارة عادية و مريحة . 
وبشكل عام معدل الرطوبة يجب أن يكون بين 20% إلى 60% حسب المكان و استغلاله على أن لا تزيد درجة الرطوبة النسبية داخل أماكن العمل على 80 % كحد أقصى كون الرطوبة عامل أساسي في بعض الصناعات مثل الغزل والنسيج وقد تنتج من بعض العمليات الصناعية مثل الصباغة والدباغة وغيرها حيث تكثر السوائل0 إلا أن الرطوبة الزائدة تحدث أمراضاً تنفسية وروماتزمية وآلاماً عصبية وذلك نتيجة زيادة رطوبة الجو أو من بلل الجسم أو الملابس وتسبب القشعريرة ، كما أن الرطوبة العالية قد تجعل جميع الأسطح زلقة مما يؤدي إلى الانزلاق والسقوط وفي أحسن الأحوال عندما يكون معدل الرطوبة غير مناسب يسبب الشعور بعدم الراحة

طرق الوقاية :

- بالنسبة لرطوبة الجو يتم التأكد أن نسبتها في الجو لا تتعدى الحدود التي تستلزمها الصناعـة
- بالنسبة للرطوبة الناشئة عن البلل يتم التخلص منها عن طريق التخلص من السوائل وكذلك يمكن تقليل ضررها بتزويد العمال بالملابس غير النفاذة للسوائل كالقفازات والملابس وكذلك الأحذية المصنوعة من المطاط 
- يجب توفير التهوية المناسبة داخل أماكن العمل سواء كانت طبيعية أو صناعية

الأمراض الممكنة الحدوث:

ضربة الشمس: وتنشأ من التعرض لدرجات عالية مع ارتفاع نسبة الرطوبة مما يعطل الجسم عن التخلص من حرارته ويشعر المصاب بالصداع الشديد والزغللة ثم تبدأ درجة حرارة الجسم في الارتفاع ويلي ذلك التشنجات العصبية وفقد الوعي وإذا لم يسعف المصاب بالعلاج تحدث الوفاة

الطفح الحراري: هو نوع من الضغط الحراري يعبر عن نفسه على شكل نتوءات أو بثرات صغيرة تغطي جزء من الجسم وتسبب إحساس بالوخز يعطي شعورا بعدم الارتياح وينتج عن التعرض المستمر للظروف الحارة والرطبة حيث يكون الجسم مغطى باستمرار بالعرق نتيجة عدم تبخره بسبب الرطوبة العالية

القدم المتخندقة: فهي حالة تعبر عن نفسها كوخز، حك، تورم وألم وإذا لم تتم معالجة هذه الأعراض ، قد تؤدي هذه الحالة إلى إصابة أكثر خطورة بما في ذلك ظهور البثور، موت الأنسجة، والتقرح تحدث القدم المتخندقة نتيجة تعرض القدم لبيئة باردة ولكن ليس متجمدة والرطوبة معا

الصدمة الحرارية: إن ارتفاع الرطوبة النسبية أو ارتفاع درجة الحرارة بشكل مفاجئ يؤدي إلى فشل التنظيم الحراري في الجسم مما يسبب نقص التبادل الحراري عن طريق التبخر (بالتعرق) ويحدث اضطرابات في الدورة الدموية

مخاطر الرطوبة:

- تسرب البخار إن وجد والذي يؤدي وجوده إلى ارتفاع الحرارة وزيادة الرطوبة النسبية في الصالة

- الرطوبة في السلالم الخشبية والتي قد تجعلها موصلة للكهرباء0

- تسرب المياه أو الرطوبة أو الغازات والأبخرة إلى إنشاءات أو ممرات أو تجهيزات العمل مما يؤدي إلى وصول هذه المصادر إلى توصيلات القدرة الكهربائية أو إلى مواد كيميائية خطرة. 

- يزداد معدل تفريغ الشحنات الكهربائية الساكنة بازدياد الرطوبة. وتتزايد نسبة حدوث الشرارة نتيجة الكهرباء الساكنة غالباً في أيام الشتاء الباردة والجافة. إلا أن إضافة الرطوبة إلى الجو لا تستخدم بشكل شائع لمكافحة تفريغ الكهرباء الساكنة، لأن الرطوبة العالية تخلق بيئة عمل غير مريحة وتؤثر سلبياً على المعدات ولكن يفضل استخدام شبكات التأريض والربط كوسيلتان للسيطرة على تفريغ الكهرباء الساكنة. أما الترطيب فهو آلية أخرى للتقليل منها، حيث أن زيادة الرطوبة بنسبة 65 % يقلل من تراكم الشحنات.

مقاييس الرطوبة

يمكن قياس الرطوبة بواسطة جهاز المرطاب (Hygrometer). الهيجروميتر الذي اخترعه العالم دانيال
1- مقياس درجة الرطوبة الدوار (Whirling hygrometer)
يتكون من ميزاني حرارة جاف ورطب يتم تثبيتهما في برواز ذا يد متصلة بالبرواز يمكن من خلالها تدوير البرواز وبالتالي حث تيار الهواء للتَدَفُّق على بصيلات الموازين. يوجد في آخر الجهاز خزانَ ماءِ تنغمس فيه فتيلةِ تَغطّي بصيلة الميزان الرطب لتَزوده بتدفق مستمر مِنْ الماءِ شكل 5-1 . يمكن الحصول على الرطوبة النسبية من قراءات الجهاز واستعمال لوحة الرطوبة النسبية الموجودة مع الجهاز.

2- مقياس درجة الرطوبة الساحب (السافط)(ِAspirated hygrometer)
هذا الجهاز أكبر من السابق ولكنه أكثر دقة منه يتكون من ميزاني حرارة جاف ورطب يتم تثبيتهما في برواز يسمح للهواء المتولد بالتدفق على بصيلات الموازين بمعدل منتظم بواسطة مروحة تعمل على الكهرباء. الفتيلة ليست مبللة بالماء بشكل مستمر ولكن يجب غمسها في خزان منفصل فيه ماء مقطر قبل أخذ القراءة. أما بالنسبة لمستودعات الكحول (البصيلات) في الميزانين فهما معزولان عن الحرارة الإشعاعية بواسطة أنابيب تعمل كمنظمات لدخول الهواء بحيث تكون سرعته بين 3.5 ـ 5 م / بالثانية.


3- - مقياس الرطوبة الرقمي (Digital Humidity meter)

من أحدث الأجهزة المتطورة في قياس درجة الحرارة والرطوبة النسبية، وهو جهاز الكتروني يستخدم مبدأي البصيلة الجافة والبصيلة الرطبة ولكنه يستخدم زوجَ متكافئ من المجسات في الحالة الصلبة لإنْتاج إشارات لمجموعةِ الدوائر الإلكترونيةِ لتعمل. حيث تقوم المروحة التي تعمل على الطاقة الكهربائية المولدة من بطاريات على سحب الهواء فوق المجسات أحدهما مغطى بشكل مستمر بفتيلة مبللة . وبعد حوالي دقيقة واحدة من التشغيل تظهر على شاشة العرض البلّوري السائل درجة حرارة البصيلة الجافة والرطوبة النسبية. حيث يوجد مجس الرطوبة داخل مسبار مربوط بصندوق الإظهار من خلال سلك مرن. من خلال تبديل هذه المسبار بمسبار حرارة منفصل فإنه يمكن قياس درجة حرارة الهواء، السائل، وأي سطح. 


مرفق الملف كامل مع الصور


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 أبريل 2008)

*بالمخاطر الهندسية*

سنبدأ بعون الله تعالى بالمخاطر الهندسية والتي تحتوي على:

1. المخاطر الميكانيكية :
أ‌- مخاطر العدة والأدوات
ب‌- مخاطر الآلات
ت‌- مخاطر المواد المضغوطة : الضواغط والغاز المضغوط
2. المخاطر الكهربائية :
أ- الكهرباء التيارية
ب- التمديدات والتجهيزات الكهربائية
ت - الكهرباء الساكنة
3. مخاطر موقع العمل
4. التنظيم
5. التخزين
6. توزيع الآلات
7. السلالم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 أبريل 2008)

*المخاطر الهندسية - المخاطر الميكانيكية*

*المخاطر الميكانيكية​*
أ‌- مخاطر العدة والأدوات


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 أبريل 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة ممن لديه أي رد أو استفسار أو توضيح أو تصويب حول دورة الصحة والسلامة المهنية occupational health and safety الكتابة في هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng38042/


----------



## أيمن بحار (11 يناير 2009)

*نشكر المهندس غسان على هذه الدورة العظيمة *
*ولكن عندى اضافتين لو سمحت لى وبالذات فى الجزء الخاص بالإشعاع كأحد المخاطر الفيزيائية التى يتعرض لها العامل فى بيئة عمله أو الشخص العادى فى البيئة :*
*1. من المهم أن نقول أن هناك ثلاثة عوامل رئيسية تتحكم فى كمية تعرض الشخص لالإشعاع وهم :-*
*أ- زمن التعرض (تقليل زمن التعرض يؤدى إلى تقليل الجرعة الإشعاعية.*
ب- المسافة (زيادة مسافة التعرض تؤدى إلى تقليل الجرعة الإشعاعية )
ج- الدروع الواقية (زيادة سمك الدروع الواقية المناسبة تؤدى إلى تقليل الجرعة الإشعاعية).​ 
2. الشئ الثانى هو سمك الدروع الواقية فقد يتخيل البعض أنه يستخدم الرصاص أو الخرسانة فقط كدروع واقية للإشعاع المؤين ولكن فى الحقيقة عمليا يستخدم الفراغ الهوائى والماء والرصاص كدرع للوقاية الإشعاعية ولكن بإختلاف السمك لكل منهم وكمثال :
سمك العشر للوقاية من الإشعاعات الصادرة من الكوبالت-60 هى 35 ملليمتر من الرصاص وهى نفس التأثير لسمك 37 سنتيمتر من الماء ولها نفس التأثير ل410 متر من الهواء.​ 
فنرى أن الهواء يستخدم كدرع فى حالة اقامة المفاعلات الذرية ويتم تحديد مناطق محظور على السكان التواجد فيها مثلا ونرى أن الماء يستعمل كدرع فى حالة مصدر الكوبالت الذى يستخدم للتعقيم فنجد هذا المصدر موضوع داخل بئر مملوء بالمياه وحين الإستخدام يرفع هذا المصدر ميكانيكيا للتعقيم ثم يرجع مرة أخرى للبئر .​ 
وأرجو أن يكون التعقيب واضحا ومفيدا
د. أيمن
أستشارى الإشعاع البيئى​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 سبتمبر 2009)

الملف المدرج هو:

بطاقات التعريف والعنونة

ويحتوي على:

- وصف لكل ما قد تحتويه اللصاقات الموجودة على العبوات الكيميائية
- جدول علامات الخطر والسلامة التي أدرجت رابطها مع ترجمة لها

https://sites.google.com/site/healthsafetyenvironment00/home


----------



## mafathy (11 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكووووور


----------



## هشام بن صالح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

يعطيك العافيه وشكرا لك


----------



## wael-elimam (23 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
ونحن في انتظار كورس المخاطر الميكانيكيه :34:


----------



## kholoud80 (5 يناير 2014)

رائع


----------



## prins_1 (11 يناير 2014)

اين كورس المخاطر الميكانيكية وباقى الموضوعات ؟؟؟


----------



## sunrise86 (9 أبريل 2014)

مجهود رائع....بارك الله فيك


----------



## معالج ادمان (25 يونيو 2014)

الله يباارك فيك


----------



## عمر العباد (2 يناير 2015)

اود ان اعبر عن شكري وامتناني للملتقى بصورة عامة ولكم اخي العزيز استاذ غسان على هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات القيمة حيث ازدت شرفا للانظمام لهذا الجمع الخير من المهندسين للعمل سوية خدمة لمجتمعاتنا.بارك الله بكم وزادكم من فضله تعالى انه سميع مجيب.


----------



## mohanned.jk (1 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك اخي

​​


----------



## abc100abc100 (5 فبراير 2015)

موضوع جيدا جيد

شكرا


----------



## azerdab (12 أبريل 2015)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------

